# Ist WAR schuld am Niedergang von EA?



## trippleass gnom (31. Oktober 2008)

Heute kamen über den Newsticker neue Meldungen von der Börse. Scheinbar ist EA, der Hersteller hinter Myth und WAR, in finanziellen Schwierigkeiten:

"Hiobsbotschaften kamen auch von Electronic Arts. Der Videospielehersteller litt unter schlechten Verkaufszahlen und fuhr im zweiten Quartal einen Verlust von 310 Mio. $ ein. Das Unternehmen schraubte seine Prognosen für das laufende Jahr für zurück und kündigte Entlassungen an. Die Aktie verlor daraufhin 18 %. "

Bestimmt sind die schwachen Verkaufszahlen von Warhammer auch ein Grund für die Probleme bei EA. Wenn Myth es nicht schafft ca. 500.000 Accounts auf dauer zu halten, hat EA angeblich Konsequenzen angedroht.

Da auch Entlassungen angekündigt werden könnte auch die Qualität von WAR darunter leiden, wenn nur noch 2 Leute am Ende die Bugs notdürftig flicken.

http://www.ibay24.de/war/news-244.html
http://www.ftd.de/boersen_maerkte/aktien/m...ren/433199.html
http://www.edge-online.com/news/analyst-wa...el-off-250-300k


----------



## warhammerfanboy (31. Oktober 2008)

das ist depremierend


----------



## Shamaniko (31. Oktober 2008)

Poste mal die Quelle bitte!


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. Oktober 2008)

Ehm... die schlechten Verkaufszahlen im 2ten Quartal... also hat es erstmal nichts mit Warhammer zu tun...


----------



## Alwina (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaube eher der Niedergang von EA liegt an sowas wie FIFA 03,04,05,06 usw , dito Fussballmanager, NHL und was es sonst och für Serien gibt .
Irgendwann lernt auch der dümmste User das das nicht anderes als Verarsche ist
Jedes Jahr ein neues Spiel kaufen nur um die neusten Namen zu haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und die Lizenz für die Originalspielernamen dürfte auch nicht ganz billig sein


----------



## Argony (31. Oktober 2008)

Wäre schon schade, WAR bräuchte noch mehr Zeit damit es mit größen wie WoW mithalten kann, nach dem ersten oder 2. Addon müsstn die Verkaufszahlen normalerweise wieder Steigen. Und nach Arthas hören WarCraft Fanboy's bestimmt mit wow auf da Story Fake..

EA ist auch selbst Schuld, sie müsstn mal die Liste der Anbiete/Games checken und Nietn raustreichen... Ich mein, man kann sich ja denken Welches Spiel gekauft/gespielt wird und welches nicht, was sich lohnt zu unterstützen und was verlust reinbringt...

EA ist Dumm!

Achja:

Mythic würde es Niemals zulassen das War wegn Finanzieller lage Seitens EA an Qualität einbüßt. Lieber machen sie Schuldn als sowas zuzulassen.
So wie ich Mythic bisher kenne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## trippleass gnom (31. Oktober 2008)

Hier ist die Orginalquelle zum Nachlesen.

http://www.ftd.de/boersen_maerkte/aktien/m...ein/433199.html


----------



## Mafernus (31. Oktober 2008)

Naja abwarten und Tee trinken.
Denke es wird nicht´s schlimmes in hinsicht auf WAR passieren.
Aber ohne vernümpftige Quelle kann man da auch keine weiteren Stellungsnahmen zu geben.


----------



## Qulhata (31. Oktober 2008)

ea gibt doch nur die kohle oda?
die ham doch nichts mit dem spiel an sich zu tun
außerdem kahm war im 3 quartal


----------



## HotH Gazghul (31. Oktober 2008)

hallo War ist erst im dritten quatal rausgekommen daher kann es nicht für die schlechten verkaufszahlen im 2. verantwortlich sein un d wenn ea denkt das war nach dem ersten monat schon unglaublich viele accounts hat ist das ne milchmädchen rechnung


----------



## derseppel (31. Oktober 2008)

Mafernus schrieb:


> Naja abwarten und Tee trinken.
> Denke es wird nicht´s schlimmes in hinsicht auf WAR passieren.
> Aber ohne vernümpftige Quelle kann man da auch keine weiteren Stellungsnahmen zu geben.




NEIN

das hat andere Gründe. EA ist groß genug um mehrere WARs finanzieren zu können. EA hat nun eher Probleme da sie jahrelang auf Fortsetzungen von Fortsetzungen gesetzt haben. 


Ein Fifa 2023 verkauft sich halt nicht mehr so gut wie ein Fifa 08, besonders wenn sich seit dem nicht mehr viel getan hat. Und der schlechte Support seitens EA verbessern die Situation nicht gerade.

Übrigens ist EA ein Grund warum ich kein WAR spiele.


----------



## Rag9001 (31. Oktober 2008)

trippleass schrieb:


> Heute kamen über den Newsticker neue Meldungen von der Börse. Scheinbar ist EA, der Hersteller hinter Myth und WAR, in finanziellen Schwierigkeiten:
> 
> "Hiobsbotschaften kamen auch von Electronic Arts. Der Videospielehersteller litt unter schlechten Verkaufszahlen und fuhr im zweiten Quartal einen Verlust von 310 Mio. $ ein. Das Unternehmen schraubte seine Prognosen für das laufende Jahr für zurück und kündigte Entlassungen an. Die Aktie verlor daraufhin 18 %. "
> 
> ...




Hiho

:-) War ist nicht schuld und wird es auch nicht sein.

Hier mal nen Link. 

http://winfuture.de/news,43297.html

Cu
Rag9001


----------



## extecy (31. Oktober 2008)

wie die meisten AG fahren sie miese 
aber die verluste kommen nicht von den verkaufszahlen sondern von den aktien und schlechte verkaufszahlen von war ich bitte dich kehre in deine eigene welt zurück 

nach wie vor ist die Kauflust bei vielen menschen gestiegen weil alles billiger wird bzw billiger zu bekommen ist weil sprit preise fallen was mich nur wundert ist das der barrel öl von 130 auf 60 doller gefallen ist 50% aber die die Benzin Kartelle senken den sprit nur um magere 20 cent tztzz

Die finanzkrise ist nachwie vor nieee beim endkunden angekommen, die hengt nur alleine bei denen fest die anlegen und geld haben und es sit ja beweisen das 80% ca der bevölkerung nciht in dieser liege ist ....

ich halte es auch nicht für möglich das sie gerade ein zugpferd mit kündigungen droht das dem giganten marke wow mit 11 mill kunden folgt 
fakt ist das gerade wirklich weniger spielen weil viele zu wow gehen weil da ein addone winkt das viel versprechend ist aber sobald das raus ist 1 monat später wird auch in war wieder alles ansteigen
ganz getreu dem motto der markt regelt sich selbst ... ( wenn ich ds pvp system dor angucke wird mir jetzt schon schlecht)

noch ein beispiel aus meiner firma das verträge auslaufen läst wegen der krise ! also keine entlassungen
wir fahren von 140% auf 120% runter also nur der wachstum ist ein bsichen eingeschränkt


----------



## Ellrock (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich lese nicht aus der Nachricht, was du daraus ließt. 

1. es geht um das zweite Quartal
2. Rechne selbst aus 750 000 verkaufte WAR Schachteln machen gibt einen Umsatz von 36 Millionen. Damit dürfte die Entwicklung von WAR bezahlt sein. Von da an machen die Gewinn, wenn die Umsätze über den Ausgaben liegen.
3. Für EA war WAR ein Prestigeprojekt - da die noch kein mmo hatten.
4. Die Lizenzen von Gameshop sind sicher nicht billig gewesen. Daher denke ich die werden die wie die Fifa Lizenzen ausluschen wollen.

Denke eher - dass die haufenweise die langweiligen Sportgames in Serie beschneiden werden. Mythic ist nach meiner Einschätzung aufgrund der tatsache - dass die ähnlich wie Wow überall auf der Welt releasen wollen - völlig ungefährdet. 

Die 500 000 schaffen die locker - wenn die nach Asien  gehen.


PS: Eigendlich hatte ich erwartet, dass nach Übernahme durch EA Mythic Patche nur als Booster-Packs für 29,90 € verkauft .


----------



## shartas (31. Oktober 2008)

trippleass schrieb:


> Bestimmt sind die schwachen Verkaufszahlen von Warhammer auch ein Grund für die Probleme bei EA. Wenn Myth es nicht schafft ca. 500.000 Accounts auf dauer zu halten, hat EA angeblich Konsequenzen angedroht.
> 
> Da auch Entlassungen angekündigt werden könnte auch die Qualität von WAR darunter leiden, wenn nur noch 2 Leute am Ende die Bugs notdürftig flicken.




ich frag mich wie du zu diesen vermutungen kommst da darüber in deiner genannten quelle nichts sthet und laut mythic hat sich war ja sehr gut im ersten monat verkauft ich habe iwie das gefühl das das einfach nur mal wieder en trollversuch ist


----------



## Streuneralex (31. Oktober 2008)

Alwina schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher der Niedergang von EA liegt an sowas wie FIFA 03,04,05,06 usw , dito Fussballmanager, NHL und was es sonst och für Serien gibt .
> Irgendwann lernt auch der dümmste User das das nicht anderes als Verarsche ist
> Jedes Jahr ein neues Spiel kaufen nur um die neusten Namen zu haben
> 
> ...




Aber sowas von *signed*!

Mein letztes Fifa hab ich 1999 gekauft. Das einzige was ich mir alle zwei Jahre hole, ist der Fussballmanager.

Grüsse


----------



## Alwina (31. Oktober 2008)

derseppel schrieb:


> Übrigens ist EA ein Grund warum ich kein WAR spiele.



Der einzige Grund oder gibt es noch andere .
Nur EA als Grund halte ich für einen Fehler


----------



## jeNoova (31. Oktober 2008)

Soweit ich das mit bekommen habe hatte Warhammer sehr gute Verkaufszahlen und Bewertungen.

Also denke nicht das es an WAR liegt :O


----------



## Prometx (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich frag mich wie der TE darauf gekommen ist das weniger als 500 000 war weitespielen?
Steht das irgendwo?


----------



## HGVermillion (31. Oktober 2008)

http://www.finanzen.net/aktien/Electronic_Arts-Aktie
http://www.finanzen.net/aktien/Activision_Blizzard-Aktie
http://www.finanzen.net/aktien/FUNCOM-Aktie

Also die Aktienkurse sind nicht gerad das was man von Unterhaltungsriesen erwartet aber das ist halt der Akteinmarkt, wenn schon die Banken nix mehr wert sind, wer will da noch unterhaltung kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (31. Oktober 2008)

Ellrock schrieb:


> Rechne selbst aus 750 000 verkaufte WAR Schachteln machen gibt einen Umsatz von 36 Millionen. Damit dürfte die Entwicklung von WAR bezahlt sein. Von da an machen die Gewinn, wenn die Umsätze über den Ausgaben liegen.


Okay, selbst wenn ich nicht glaube, dass WAR irgendwie in Schwierigkeiten ist geht die Rechnung nicht wirklich auf. Die Geschäfte verdienen am Verkauf der Spiele, es gibt Lagerungskosten, Produktionskosten, Lieferkosten etc.. Ich weiß nicht wie viel letztendlich von dem Geld übrig bleibt, aber sicherlich keine 48 Euro.


----------



## Zappzarrap (31. Oktober 2008)

Da es sich wie oben schon erwähnt um das 2. Quartal handelt, würd 
ich jetzt mal keine Panik verbreiten...Ausserdem hat WAR ja angeblich
den besten Start, den ein mmo hinlegen kann, geschafft...klingt für
mich nicht nach pleite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hojo (31. Oktober 2008)

Argony schrieb:


> Und nach Arthas hören WarCraft Fanboy's bestimmt mit wow auf da Story Fake..



Hä ? 
Wie meinen ?
Weil die Ära Arthas ihr ende findet nach einem RTS, einem Addon für das RTS und einem Addon für das MMORPG soll alles danach nur Story Fake, was auch immer das sein soll, sein ?

Wenn du damit meinst das alles danach nichts mit der eigentlichen Warcraft Story zu tun hat irrst du dich.
Gibt genügend Sachen aus Warcraft 1+2+Addon die noch genutzt werden können, ebenso kann man sich auf das P&P berufen welches ja auch nicht nur Arthas am Sinn hat.

Klar, Arthas ist jetzt natürlich, durch seine Presenz in Warcraft 3+Addon + Addon fürs MMORPG recht bekannt und beliebt und sowas wie der Darth Vader der Warcraft Welt, da wird es schwer etwas zu finden was mit ihm mithalten kann.
Aber ich denke da lässt sich sicherlich was interessantes finden was man dann ausbaut, wie eben Arthas damals.
Gibt ja eh noch genügend offene Ereignisse und Fragen nur als Beispiel mal die Worgen oder Murlocs.

@ Thema EA

Mh, wenn das wirklich stimmt ist EA aber auch selber schuld daran.
In den letzten Monaten haben sie sich nicht wirklich beliebt gemacht und, so wie man hört, viele Spielereihen aufgekauft und dann ihren Stempel draufgedrückt. Was dazu führte das die Spiele nichtmehr das waren was sie mal waren bzw. erwartet wurde.
Naja und was die ganzen Sportspiele betrifft, ist schon irgendwo richtig, früher oder später springen da sicherlich die Leute ab, is ja auch kaum ein Unterschied zwischen den Jahren zu erkennen.


----------



## Scalptaker (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab das auch mal nachgegoogelt... Hab hier eine Quelle mit diesem Wortlaut gefunden. Allerdings bezweifle ich sehr stark, dass das an Warhammer liegt, auch wenn ichs selbst nicht spiele. EA hat außerdem schon bewiesen dass sie auch ohne Hilfe im Stande sind ganze Spielreihen in Müll zu verwandeln (z.B. die C&C Teile von EA) und da Warhammer noch sehr neu ist, kann ich mir das ehrlich gesagt überhaupt nicht vorstellen. Außerdem... Vielleicht haben die Manager bei EA keine Ahnung davon wie man eine Spielreihe wie C&C weiterführt, um mal beim Beispiel zu bleiben, aber wenns um Geld geht wäre wohl keiner von denen so wahnsinnig, oder eben naiv, das Risiko einzugehen einen solch hohen Verlust mit einem einzigen Spiel zu machen, zumal wenn man sich bewusst ist, dass es harte Konkurrenz auf dem Markt gibt?! Nene... Der Verlust kommt wohl eher durch viele Faktoren zustande und kann nicht bei einem einzigen Spiel gesucht werden!


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (31. Oktober 2008)

Hojo schrieb:


> Hä ?
> Wie meinen ?
> Weil die Ära Arthas ihr ende findet nach einem RTS, einem Addon für das RTS und einem Addon für das MMORPG soll alles danach nur Story Fake, was auch immer das sein soll, sein ?
> 
> Wenn du damit meinst das alles danach nichts mit der eigentlichen Warcraft Story zu tun hat irrst du dich.



Stimmt, World of Warcraft wird nicht nach dem Tod von Arthas nichts mehr mit der Story der Warcraft-Reihe 1-3 zu tun haben - sondern hat schon lange nichts mehr damit zu tun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arben (31. Oktober 2008)

Es ist einfach eine Tatsache, dass EA selber nichts mehr zu Stande bringt. Die letzten richtig guten Spiele waren für die meisten die anfänglichen Need for Speed Teile. Und alles was sie aufkaufen um es bis auf den letzen Tropfen zu melken macht sich auch nich gerade beliebter (siehe C&C).

EA ist nunmal riesig und ruht sich auf seinem Geld aus, welches aufgrund von zig Spieleserien wie FiFa und Konsorten nur so fließt. Möchte nicht wissen, wie viel Kohle EA mit den Sims verdient hat. 

Das Debakel auf WAR zu schieben wäre einfach dreisst und höchst wahrscheinlich auch ziemlich dumm.


----------



## everblue (31. Oktober 2008)

"Trotz der negativen Zahlen gibt es in Punkto Spieleverkäufe positive Meldungen: Madden NFL 09 verkaufte sich rund 4,5 Millionen mal, von Spore gingen zwei Millionen Exemplare über die Ladentische und Warhammer Online zählt aktuell 1,2 Millionen Käufer."

Quelle: http://spiele.t-online.de/c/16/69/86/08/16698608.html


----------



## seppix@seppix (31. Oktober 2008)

Ja leider meint EA seine Fussball geschichten immer weiter neu zu machen -.-
Allerdings wenn EA abkackt könnte sich Mhtiyc vl noch oben halten schließlich ist War eines der besten Onlinespiele und 50000 Acounts halten sollte für sie eigentlich kein problem sein


----------



## trippleass gnom (31. Oktober 2008)

Also 1,2 Mio WAR-Kopien wurden verkauft an HÄNDLER. Davon wurden 800.000 bisher an SPIELER verkauft, die einen Account erstellt haben.

EA rechnet mit 70% Spieler die verlängern. Das wäre schlechter als bei AOC z.B.. Bei AOC sind die Spieler zumeist erst nach 2 bis 3 Monaten ausgestiegen und nicht direkt nach dem Freimonat. 

Die Preise für neue WAR-Kopien bei ebay sind im Keller, weil die Händler mit einer besseren Verkaufbarkeit gerechnet haben. Das ist vergleichbar mit AOC, weil die Händler zumeist die Stimmung der Konsumenten schneller einschätzen können als der Hersteller. In USA wurden nur ca. 250.000 Kopien verkauft, weshalb Amerikanische Händler massenhaft auf unverkäuflichen Kopien sitzengeblieben sind. Der USA-verkauf war definitiv ein Disaster, auch wenn EA das anders sieht. In Europa läuft es dagegen für WAR besser als Erwartet.

Die 500.000 Grenze hat EA in einem früheren Bericht einmal erwähnt. Da kann man bei Zeit und Spass nochmal in deren Info-Pool suchen. Diese Zahlen werden allerdings mit Sicherheit ständig intern angepasst. Wenn Myth nur noch aus 3 Leuten bestehen würde, wäre WAR auch bei 5000 Accounts noch rentabel z.B.. 
Das Problem bei EA ist allerdings Rendite und nicht Rentabilität. Wenn aus WAR z.B. nur noch 5% Rendite erwirtschaftet werden kann, wird WAR zu 100% verkauft oder aufgegeben. Das hat EA in Vergangenheit häufig gemacht. Es spielt dabei keine Rolle ob WAR gut oder schlecht ist.


Letztendlich sind die Informationen von dem Hersteller nicht ganz so "sauber", aber man kann natürlich trotzdem reinschauen:

http://files.shareholder.com/downloads/ERT...cript_FINAL.pdf


----------



## ersoichso (31. Oktober 2008)

ueberschrift vollkommen falsch gewählt
EA ist schon seit beginn 2003 in den miesen und alles andere aber nicht die schuld von WAR/mythic
wenn sich das schon nicht seit 2000/1 hinzieht seit dem bekannten C&C kollapse von EA

EDIT:
(ich glaube wenn ueberhaupt war EA von vornherein der marketing beinbruch von WAR,nicht andersrum EA vergrault seine kunden schon seit jahren und macht "moegliche" topgames kaputt)
aber sowas von ne falsche ueberschrift x_X


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (31. Oktober 2008)

Das Geschäftsjahr ist anders aufgeteilt als das Kalenderjahr. Wenn EA im 2. Quartal Minus gemacht hat, bezieht sich das auf die Monate Juli, August, September. 

Ich hasse EA sowieso, weil sie Origin aufgekauft haben und nun auf der Wing Commander Lizenz hocken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fonia (31. Oktober 2008)

Kann mir gar nicht vorstellen das EA geldmangel hat in letzer zeit geht doch eigendlich so ziemlich alles was die machen Gut weg.... Spore  Fifa 09 und die ganzen anderen sachen die aufgezählt wurden....

Glaub Death space ist doch auch von ea


----------



## Shinar (31. Oktober 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> Kann mir gar nicht vorstellen das EA geldmangel hat in letzer zeit geht doch eigendlich so ziemlich alles was die machen Gut weg.... Spore  Fifa 09 und die ganzen anderen sachen die aufgezählt wurden....
> 
> Glaub Death space ist doch auch von ea



Ja... Mit welchen Spielen macht EA denn so extremen Verlust...


----------



## El Bollo (31. Oktober 2008)

Die Behauptung das jährliche Reihen wie FIFA, NHL usw. am schlechten Aktienkurs von EA Schuld sein sollen ist absolut schwachsinnigster Bullshit. Das absolute Gegenteil ist der Fall. FIFa und die anderen Sportreihen sind eine sichere Bank die immer einen Haufen Kohle abwerfen. Das absolut perfekte Szenario für einen Anleger.


----------



## ersoichso (31. Oktober 2008)

Arben schrieb:


> Es ist einfach eine Tatsache, dass EA selber nichts mehr zu Stande bringt. Die letzten richtig guten Spiele waren für die meisten die anfänglichen Need for Speed Teile. Und alles was sie aufkaufen um es bis auf den letzen Tropfen zu melken macht sich auch nich gerade beliebter (siehe C&C).
> 
> EA ist nunmal riesig und ruht sich auf seinem Geld aus, welches aufgrund von zig Spieleserien wie FiFa und Konsorten nur so fließt. Möchte nicht wissen, wie viel Kohle EA mit den Sims verdient hat.
> 
> Das Debakel auf WAR zu schieben wäre einfach dreisst und höchst wahrscheinlich auch ziemlich dumm.


so mit untern einer der einzig objektiven post hier meiner meinung nach haben viele was zumelden aber infos nur von den letzten 1-2 jahren wenn ueberhaupt


----------



## Phash (31. Oktober 2008)

EA macht sich selber kaputt

95% aller Spiele, die sie auf den Markt bringen sind nicht marktreif.
Die Battlefieldserie - die Demos waren toll, die games erst nach Monaten spielbar 
C&C - da kam auch mehr Krampf raus als was ausgegorenes

Manager denken nicht Computerspielerkonform

wir wollen gescheite Software, und wenns n bissl länger dauert, hauptsache gescheiter kram

Ich kauf keine EA Software mehr, sondern warte mit allen EA Produkten mindestens 3-6 Monate, bis ich mir Forenbeiträge angucke und mich evtl. dann für einen Kauf entscheide. Bin da leider 3 mal drauf reingefallen... (seitdem kauf ich auch keine Computerspielezeitschriften mehr) und lass es jetzt

ncah den 3 Monaten merkt man dann in den Foren, dass die Spielerschaft immer geringer wird und jeder mault.. na, und dann brauch ich das game auch nimmer kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Ausnahmen gibts)


----------



## extecy (31. Oktober 2008)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Stimmt, World of Warcraft wird nicht nach dem Tod von Arthas nichts mehr mit der Story der Warcraft-Reihe 1-3 zu tun haben - sondern hat schon lange nichts mehr damit zu tun.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Arthas wird zwar in diesem addone kommen aber wird 100% entweder Garnicht sterben oder erst am ende des adons


----------



## Realtec (31. Oktober 2008)

kein wunder, oder? mal überlegt was EA wie mittelmäßig bis schlechte spiele produziert haben?
jedes jahr ein neuer fifa,nhl usw teil-> es kaufen kaum leute und die lizenzen sind schon sau teuer(denk ich mir einfach mal)
und wenn eine firma jahrelang auf das gleiche produkt baut und jedes jahr eine kleine änderung reinbringt, kann daraus doch nix werden...
CnC hat sich denk ich, auch noch sehr gut verkauft und sims sowieso, dass wars dann aber auch oder^^?


----------



## extecy (31. Oktober 2008)

Phash schrieb:


> EA macht sich selber kaputt
> 
> 95% aller Spiele, die sie auf den Markt bringen sind nicht marktreif.
> Die Battlefieldserie - die Demos waren toll, die games erst nach Monaten spielbar
> ...



trift auch auf WAR zu (duck)
es macht viel spaß und für mich auch genau richtig rausgekommen 
aber ein paar monate hätte ich auch warten können 
nur wäre WAR wohl  geflopt weil dan Wrath schon drausen ist und niemand  etwas gerade frisch angefangenes aufgehört hätte
fazit entweder jetzt oder erst in 7 monaten wenn die hype welle von wrath vorbei ist !
also jetzt 
wäre blizzard im team würde es wohl erst in 10 monaten kommen ...


----------



## ersoichso (31. Oktober 2008)

Realtec schrieb:


> kein wunder, oder? mal überlegt was EA wie mittelmäßig bis schlechte spiele produziert haben?
> jedes jahr ein neuer fifa,nhl usw teil-> es kaufen kaum leute und die lizenzen sind schon sau teuer(denk ich mir einfach mal)
> und wenn eine firma jahrelang auf das gleiche produkt baut und jedes jahr eine kleine änderung reinbringt, kann daraus doch nix werden...
> CnC hat sich denk ich, auch noch sehr gut verkauft und sims sowieso, dass wars dann aber auch oder^^?


und zudem kommt noch das EA NUR fuers MARKETING und NICHT fuer die PRODUCTION von WAR verantwortlich ist


----------



## nerfi (31. Oktober 2008)

Prometx schrieb:


> Ich frag mich wie der TE darauf gekommen ist das weniger als 500 000 war weitespielen?
> Steht das irgendwo?



würd eher sagen weit unter 500.000 spieler



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arben (31. Oktober 2008)

Und selbst wenn, Mythic glaube ich, dass sie das Spiel auch aus Spaß betreiben.


----------



## Ellrock (31. Oktober 2008)

extecy schrieb:


> trift auch auf WAR zu (duck)
> es macht viel spaß und für mich auch genau richtig rausgekommen
> aber ein paar monate hätte ich auch warten können
> nur wäre WAR wohl  geflopt weil dan Wrath schon drausen ist und niemand  etwas gerade frisch angefangenes aufgehört hätte
> ...



Du ja, ich ja aber EA nicht - die wollten noch mit WAR ins Weihnachtesgeschäft. Die hätten auch ein Spiel im Alpha-Status wie AoC released, wenn sie das Weihnachtsgeschäft noch hätten mitnehmen können. Das vierte Quartal ist fast in allen Branchen das umsatzstärkste Quartal. 

Ich spiele selber gerne wow und trotzdem bin ich sicher - dasss der Wrath-Hype keine sieben Monate braucht, um Geschichte zu sein. Dafür ist zu wenige Neues drinn.


----------



## LenoxMcDuff (31. Oktober 2008)

Tja immer wieder klappt es, wenn man mal was lustiges am Abend lesen will muss man nur in das Forum schauen.

Vielleicht sollte man sich mehr als 30sek mit der Materie beschäftigen bevor man sich mit einem solchen Thread selber lächerlich macht.

Zum einen ist ja schon geschrieben worden das die WAR erlöse im 2.Quartal unmöglich auf EA eingewirkt haben können. Zum anderen würde selbst der theoretische Fall, das ab morgen niemand mehr WAR spielt und bezahlt, auf EA nur minimale Einwirkungen haben, die erst in 1/2 Jahr in der Bilanz zu sehen wäre. Mythic/GOA die wären pleite sicher, aber EA.... ich glaube die meisten wissen gar nicht welche Wertschöpfung dahinter steht. Da müssten schon 10 eigene EA Titel in einem Quartal gleichzeitig Pleite gehen.

Bei der Nachricht ,,Electronic Arts bricht ein``, kann man für EA im Moment übrigens jede beliebige  Firma einsetzten die an der Börse notiert, falls es jemanden noch nicht aufgefallen ist.

Wen es wirklich interessiert kann sich ja mal die genauen Bilanzzahlen des 2.Quartals anschauen und weiß dann warum EA weniger verkauft hat. Oder man schaue  sich mal den Aktienkurs des größtens Puplishers neben EA, Vivendie Universal an und vergleicht dann.

Wer sich kurz informiert weiß auch das derzeitige Aktienkurse keine realen Aussagen über die Wertschöpfung der Unternehmen machen können.

Das viele hier meinen das EA Spiele bald keiner mehr kauft oder die Firma sonst wie vor dem aus steht finde ich auch sehr witzig, das erinnert mich an die anderen Threads hier nach dem Motto: Ich hör auf mit WAR = deswegen ist das Spiel mist und Mythic geht pleite.

Möchte mich trotzdem beim TE bedanken, der Threadtitel und dessen Inhalt wird Montag auf Arbeit sicher ein riesen brüller werden. (ich arbeite übrigens bei der Konkkurenz=Vivendi)


----------



## ylvie (31. Oktober 2008)

man kann den erfolg/mißerfolg von electronic arts nicht auf die verkauszahlen eines spiels wie zum beispiel warhammer reduzieren.
das wäre zu simpel. aber mal ganz im ernst: solche themen interessieren mich als konsumenten herzlich wenig da ich kein mitarbeiter
bei denen bin.

p.s. vielleicht sollten sie aber mal ihre kopierschutz methoden überdenken - scheint bei vielen nicht gut anzukommen.


----------



## LenoxMcDuff (31. Oktober 2008)

Wen es interessiert EA hat im Geschäftsjahr 2008 einen Umsatz von 3,665 Milliarden USD, das sind 19% mehr als im Vorjahr. Das Gewinn/Verlust Verhältnis ist jedoch gesunken von 76 Millionen USD im Vorjahr zu 454 Millionen USD Verlus 2008. 

Warum Verlust? Weil EA 2008 mal wieder auf Kauftour ging und sowohl Bioware als auch Pandemic aufgekauft hat und damit gute Investitionen für die Zukunft gemacht hat. Die 500 Millionen USD Verlust lassen sich locker über die Zeit abschreiben und sind ja geplante Ausgaben.

Ohne die Kauftour wäre EA mit 54 Millionen im Gewinn, aber stillstand ist nie gut im Markt. Nach meinen Infos sind sie gerade wieder dabei eine Spielefirma aufzukaufen.

Die Sorgen um EA sind wirklich rührend..........

Ich finds aber gut das hier gegen EA so Stimmung gemacht wird, einfach auch schon aus beruflichen Gründen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also Flame on Jungs


----------



## Sterntaler (31. Oktober 2008)

Die roten Zahlen von EA haben nichts mit WAR zu tun. Im Gegenteil, Warhammer wird in dem Quartalsbericht ausdrücklich positiv unter den Highlights erwähnt:



> Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning, an MMO from EA’s Mythic Entertainment studio, sold 1.2 million copies in the quarter – with over 800 thousand current players.


Quelle


Es gibt keine Entlassungen bei Mythic oder GOA, die Qualität leidet nicht, die Patche und Contentpatche kommen weiter schnell und regelmäßig und diese Versuche, das Spiel mit Lügen schlecht zu reden, werden langsam nervig.


----------



## Shinar (31. Oktober 2008)

Danke vielmals Sterntaler, du beruhigst uns wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## ZAM (31. Oktober 2008)

LenoxMcDuff schrieb:


> Ich finds aber gut das hier gegen EA so Stimmung gemacht wird, einfach auch schon aus beruflichen Gründen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Schöner Aufruf - Ich hätte da noch eine Belohnung dafür: Kompletter Auschluss aus der Community wegen dem Aufruf zur Diskretitierung einer Privat-Person, Person im öffentlichen Leben oder eines Unternehmens. Als Appetithäppchen gibts erstmal eine 24-Stunden-Schreibsperre, damit du darüber nachdenken kannst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LenoxMcDuff (31. Oktober 2008)

Kai schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Entlassungen bei Mythic oder GOA, die Qualität leidet nicht, die Patche und Contentpatche kommen weiter schnell und regelmäßig und diese Versuche, das Spiel mit Lügen schlecht zu reden, werden langsam nervig.



Gewöhnt euch daran Leute, wenns mal zu eng wird, Blizzard Mitarbeiter haben viel Erfahrung in dem Bereich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, die helfen sicher gern weiter.


----------



## RazZerrR (31. Oktober 2008)

WoW 4-life

das einzig ware mmo


----------



## ZAM (31. Oktober 2008)

LenoxMcDuff schrieb:


> Gewöhnt euch daran Leute, wenns mal zu eng wird, Blizzard Mitarbeiter haben viel Erfahrung in dem Bereich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Vergiss die letzte Verwarnung. Ich habe mich grad für einen permanenten Ban entschieden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RazZerrR (31. Oktober 2008)

hört doch mal auf gegen ea zu flamen die haben und machen sehr sehr gute spiele!!


----------



## hanktheknife (31. Oktober 2008)

Man darf auch nicht vergessen, WAR sollte doch schon 1 Jahr eher rauskommen und EA wird wohl die Kohle vorgestreckt haben. Dann hat ja der Verkauf von Videospielen generell nachgelassen und die Online-Spiele sind auf dem Vormarsch. So ein Gigant wie EA kann schnell in die Miesen kommen. Vielleicht ist es aber auch die allgemeine Finanzkriese, die uns alle betrifft.


----------



## soefsn (31. Oktober 2008)

Also was hier wieder für Gerüchte breitgetreten werden ist ja zum Haare raufen. So so der Zam Moscht sich also grade wieder durch die Community 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Naja zurück zum Thema. Warhammer Verkauft sich gut und wird auch in der Entwicklung nicht beeinträchtigt werden. Ich denke eher das sich Electronic Arts mal von solchen sachen wie SecuRom verabschieden sollte. In der Community macht sich merklich unzufriedenheit über den Kopierschutz von Sony breit.

Ansonsten gilt es zu bedenken das Warhammer derzeit garnicht in den Statistiken von EA auftaucht. Warhammer ist erst im dritten Quartal erschienen und wurde daher noch gar nicht berücksichtigt. Ich würde doch wirklich alle User bitten nicht so einen Quatsch zu Schreiben da es einfach nicht der warheit entspricht.

Ansonsten kann ich nur auf den Post von Kai Sternentaler verweisen der denke ich alles sagt.


----------



## Madunka (31. Oktober 2008)

Nun macht mal keine schlusskaufparnik. ea wird das ein oder andere projekt vieleicht einstellen müssen. Aber bei so nen riesen konzern. wird man nicht nach nem schlechtem quartall das geschäfft aufgeben und alles hin schmeisen. Bin mir sicher wir alle können uns darauf verlassen, auch im jahre 2030 wird nen neuen FiFA tittel geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## trippleass gnom (31. Oktober 2008)

Kai schrieb:


> Die roten Zahlen von EA haben nichts mit WAR zu tun. Im Gegenteil, Warhammer wird in dem Quartalsbericht ausdrücklich positiv unter den Highlights erwähnt:
> 
> 
> Quelle
> ...



Ich finde es ziemlich unangebracht einen Bericht der Financial Times als Lüge zu bezeichnen. Im übrigen werden Prognosen für das laufende Jahr doch nach unten korrigiert und da ist doch Myth mit im Spielepool von EA. 

Mir hat WAR nicht so gut gefallen, aber wer es spielen will kann und sollte es auf jeden Fall machen. WAR ist qualitativ aber in meinen Augen, WEGEN EA, so schwach geworden (MMO Fastfood) und nicht weil Myth es nicht besser könnte.  Sowas sind keine flames, sondern Hinweise auf Qualitätsmängel und die Suche nach den Verantwortlichen. Ich persönlich setzte denke, dass eher der Free-MMO (Werbefinanziert, ItemShop) Bereich langfristig mehr Zukunft hat, da dort zwar nur kleines Geld verdient wird, aber dafür zumeist echte Fans an den Games arbeiten, die selber etwas zu verlieren haben.

Ein anderer Punkt ist das Problem, dass EA von Analysten auf "Verkauf" gesetzt wurde und deshalb um 18% eingebrochen ist. Der Aktienmarkt nimmt die Entwicklung in der Zukunft mit in den Preis auf und deshalb gab es die Abwertung.

Quartalsbericht muss man interpretieren und nicht wortwörtlich lesen ... die Probleme sind ganz sicher auch im Bereich des Spiele-Pools und darunter zählt auch WAR zu suchen.


----------



## Disasterio (31. Oktober 2008)

Also im Moment haben gerade die Autoindustrie, Banken und die Elektronikhersteller an Verlusten zu Leiden. Dies liegt wer hätte das Gedacht an der Weltwirtschaftskrise, dass liegt aufjedenfall nicht an Warhammer.

Einzige Ausnahme im Moment ist wohl VW ...


----------



## Ric_Zero (31. Oktober 2008)

Wenn schon EA mit Blizzard verglichen wird, dann kann man das auch über einen längeren Zeitraum machen:
http://ard.gedif.de/ard/46/chart.gfx?width...lue=ATVI~16~840
Da wird eher deutlich, wie "gut" es EA (und deren Aktionären) geht.


----------



## Shinar (31. Oktober 2008)

Ric_Zero schrieb:


> Wenn schon EA mit Blizzard verglichen wird, dann kann man das auch über einen längeren Zeitraum machen:
> http://ard.gedif.de/ard/46/chart.gfx?width...lue=ATVI~16~840
> Da wird eher deutlich, wie "gut" es EA (und deren Aktionären) geht.


Danke vielmals für deine Statistik, muntert mich gleich auf.


----------



## Lari (31. Oktober 2008)

Ihr Vögelchen, wenn ihr schon über Ea und die Meldungen redet, dann auch alles quoten:


> Für das gesamte Geschäftsjahr erwartet EA trotzdem einen Gewinn in Höhe von mindestens einer Milliarde US-Dollar (787 Millionen Euro)


Und ja, 600 Mitarbeiter sollen entlassen werden.
Quelle: golem.de


----------



## Sterntaler (31. Oktober 2008)

trippleass schrieb:


> Ich finde es ziemlich unangebracht einen Bericht der Financial Times als Lüge zu bezeichnen.



In der FT steht das:


> Der Videospielehersteller litt unter schlechten Verkaufszahlen und fuhr im zweiten Quartal einen Verlust von 310 Mio. $ ein. Das Unternehmen schraubte seine Prognosen für das laufende Jahr zurück und kündigte Entlassungen an. Die Aktie büßte 17,9 % ein.


Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.

Dort steht nirgendwo, dass WAR am Niedergang von EA Schuld sein soll, dass die schwachen (!) Verkaufszahlen von WAR ein Grund für die Probleme von EA sein sollen, dass Mythic Konsequenzen drohen, wenn keine 500k Accounts geschafft werden oder dass die Qualität von WAR leiden wird, weil nur noch zwei Leute am Ende die Bugs notdürftig flicken werden.

Diese haarsträubenden Behauptungen finden sich nur im Eingangsbeitrag und das sind entweder Lügen oder Dummheiten.


Fakten sind hingegen, 
- dass WAR mit 1,2 Millionen verkauften Exemplaren innerhalb von 5 Wochen einen der besten Start aller MMOs hatte, wenn nicht den besten überhaupt. WoW hat diese Zahlen im ersten Monat nicht erreicht.

- dass es im Moment mehr als 800.000 aktive Accounts gibt. Da viele Spieler noch einige Zeit ihren Freimonat genießen können, sind andere Zahlen im Moment nur Spekulation.


----------



## Der echte Khronos (31. Oktober 2008)

Streuneralex schrieb:


> Aber sowas von *signed*!
> 
> Mein letztes Fifa hab ich 1999 gekauft. Das einzige was ich mir alle zwei Jahre hole, ist der Fussballmanager.
> 
> Grüsse



meins war 1995 das letzte Fifa ^^


----------



## Lenox McDuff (31. Oktober 2008)

trippleass schrieb:


> Ich finde es ziemlich unangebracht einen Bericht der Financial Times als Lüge zu bezeichnen. Im übrigen werden Prognosen für das laufende Jahr doch nach unten korrigiert und da ist doch Myth mit im Spielepool von EA.



Der GOA Vertreter hat den Bericht der Financial Times in keinster weise der Lüge bezichtigt, er hat nur auf deinen Recherche Fehler hingewiesen.

Die EA Berichte weisen klar darauf hin das sich WAR sehr positiv entwickelt, was man auch in aktuellen Berichten nachlesen kann:
http://www.golem.de/0810/63274.html

Die aktuellen Verluste im Geschäftsjahr 2008 sind in keiner Hinsicht auf WAR zurück zu führen, EA steht trotz allem noch mehr als gut dar. 

Eine ,,Sell`` Einstufung eines Analysten als Grund für einen 18% Kursverlust herran zu ziehen ist auch mehr als fraglich, da solltest du dich wirklich mal genauer informieren, sowas ist gelinde gesagt ,,unsinn``.


----------



## Jemihi (31. Oktober 2008)

Ellrock schrieb:


> Ich lese nicht aus der Nachricht, was du daraus ließt.
> 
> 1. es geht um das zweite Quartal



Meinen die das zweite Quartal des Jahres 2008 oder das zweite Quartal des Geschäftsjahres 2008? Das Geschäftsjahr beginnt immer mit dem 1.April und das zweite Quartal des Geschäftsjahres wäre somit der Zeitraum vom 1.7. bis 30.9.

und ein Quartalsverlust von 300 Mio $ ist schon derb.


----------



## siberian (31. Oktober 2008)

Die was schreiben von schlechten Spielen die sich nicht verkaufen, haben leider die Meldung nicht richtig verstanden. EA hat den Umsatz gesteigert, demzufolge liegt das Problem nicht an den Verkaufszahlen sondern an den Kosten bzw. am mangelnden Gewinn der aus den Verkäufen erzielt wird. Vor allem hat EA aber auch verschiedene Zukäufe getätigt. Dem Spielemarkt wird grundsätzlich ein herausragendes Potential bescheinigt, die Teile verkaufen sich von Jahr zu Jahr besser. Insgesamt hat EA sich daher in einem boomenden Markt eine sehr gute Basis geschaffen und kann eigentlich beruhigt in die Zukunft schauen, wenn sie ihre Kosten wieder im Griff haben. Also den Thread kann man nun wirklich schliessen.


----------



## RomanGV1 (31. Oktober 2008)

Blizzard soll WARHAMMER kaufen.
Und fertig ist^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## trippleass gnom (31. Oktober 2008)

Kai schrieb:


> In der FT steht das:
> 
> Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.
> 
> ...



Also lieber Sterntaler, du weisst doch genau, dass Analysten WAR eine Accountanzahl von viel weniger als 500.000 zusprechen, aber nicht mehr. Da hat dann der ebenfalls liebe Chef von Myth in einem Interview, welches du bestimmt auch kennst, gesagt, dass er doch von mehr Accounts ausgeht.  Wir werden ja sehen, wie es weitergeht. Ich wünsche WAR alles Gute und vorallem, dass es "FUNKTIONIERT" und allen Spass macht. 

1.200.000 Boxen an Händler zu verkaufen ist einen Sache, aber 70% von 800.000 registrierten Accounts sind auch noch o.k., aber geplant war das doch bestimmt nicht, oder? 

Du könntest doch jetzt mal auf die Qualitätsmängel im Spiel eingehen,  wenn du schon mal hier dabei bist deine Kunden als Dumm zu bezeichnen. Ich habe immerhin dich zum teil mitfinanziert. Aber leider ist das Problem mit Propaganda Leuten leider immer, dass sie alles sehr verzerrt sehen.


----------



## Alpp (31. Oktober 2008)

um es mal klar zustellen: War ist bisher erfolgreicher als es WoW war....ja genau ihr lest
richtig, von War wurde bisher mehr verkauft als von Wow in dem Zeitraum(nach Release), 1.2 mio Spiele wurden ausgeliefert und 800.000 Spieler spielen weltweit War, ein Riesenerfolg! Grats Mythic  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alpp (31. Oktober 2008)

trippleass schrieb:


> Also lieber Sterntaler, du weisst doch genau, dass Analysten WAR eine Accountanzahl von viel weniger als 500.000 zusprechen, aber nicht mehr. Da hat dann der ebenfalls liebe Chef von Myth in einem Interview, welches du bestimmt auch kennst, gesagt, dass er doch von mehr Accounts ausgeht.  Wir werden ja sehen, wie es weitergeht. Ich wünsche WAR alles Gute und vorallem, dass es "FUNKTIONIERT" und allen Spass macht.
> 
> 1.200.000 Boxen an Händler zu verkaufen ist einen Sache, aber 70% von 800.000 registrierten Accounts sind auch noch o.k., aber geplant war das doch bestimmt nicht, oder?
> 
> Du könntest doch jetzt mal auf die Qualitätsmängel im Spiel eingehen,  wenn du schon mal hier dabei bist deine Kunden als Dumm zu bezeichnen. Ich habe immerhin dich zum teil mitfinanziert. Aber leider ist das Problem mit Propaganda Leuten leider immer, dass sie alles sehr verzerrt sehen.



Ja genau die "Analysten" die wissen es am besten----rofl der war gut....


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. Oktober 2008)

Der Thread ist ja immernoch da xD

Aber mittlerweile, schaut es eher so aus als wolle trippleass gnom, WAR mit aller Macht ans Bein pissen, was er offenkundig nicht schafft...
Lieber ist mir da doch den Offiziellen Stellen zu glauben und nicht irgendwelchen Hobby "Analysten"... sicher von der GameStar oder einem anderen Seriösen und vorallem Objektiven Magazin...

Er hat nur ziemlichen Mist, sogar, erfunden und nicht nur falsch interpretiert...
Und auch die Financial Times kann Mist erzählen... aber sie schreibt nicht solch einen Mist wie du verzapfst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tic0 (31. Oktober 2008)

Als Erfolg würde ich die 1,2 Mio verkauften Exemplare nun wirklich nicht bezeichnen, vorallem unter den Umständen.
Ich meine, die Spielerzahl sinkt derzeit wohl eher, als das sie steigen würde. Mit dem ablauf der "Trial" Zeit wird die
Spieleranzahl nochmals weiter sinken, ebenso beim WotLK release - da bringen einem die 1,2 Mio verkauften exemplare
nichts, wenn die Spielerzahl ab, statt zunimmt.

So sieht man eben, das einem vielleicht viel versprochen wurde (deswegen die hohe Verkaufszahl), doch letztendlich
bekommen hat man deutlich weniger, somit die sinkende Spielerzahl.

Aber egal, man wird sehen wie es weiter geht. Ich pers. bin gespannt wie es nach dem WotLK Release aussieht.
Einfach nur aus interesse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lenox McDuff (31. Oktober 2008)

trippleass schrieb:


> Du könntest doch jetzt mal auf die Qualitätsmängel im Spiel eingehen,  wenn du schon mal hier dabei bist deine Kunden als Dumm zu bezeichnen. Ich habe immerhin dich zum teil mitfinanziert. Aber leider ist das Problem mit Propaganda Leuten leider immer, dass sie alles sehr verzerrt sehen.



Ich hoffe du hast jetzt wenigstens die Unsinnigkeit deines Threadthemas eingesehen......

Obwohl ich glaube nicht, du baust ja deine Argumentation immer noch darauf auf, so richtig weiß ich auch gar nicht wohin du willst mit deinen Beschuldigungen.

Aber wenn ich solche Sachen wie ,,immerhin hab ich dich zum teil mitfinanziert`` lese....*kopfschüttel, warum machen sich die Leute in Foren nur immer selber lächerlich.


----------



## trippleass gnom (31. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Der Thread ist ja immernoch da xD
> 
> Aber mittlerweile, schaut es eher so aus als wolle trippleass gnom, WAR mit aller Macht ans Bein pissen, was er offenkundig nicht schafft...
> Lieber ist mir da doch den Offiziellen Stellen zu glauben und nicht irgendwelchen Hobby "Analysten"... sicher von der GameStar oder einem anderen Seriösen und vorallem Objektiven Magazin...
> ...




Mensch, ich habe das Gefühl du/ihr habt ein Problem mit Berichten und Tatsachen die Marc Jacobs selber doch in die Welt gesetzt hat.
Wollt ihr jetzt sogar schon den Myth-Chef in Frage stellen? 

Hier sagt er, dass WAR 500.000 MINIMUM braucht, um Erfolgreich zu sein. 

http://www.ibay24.de/war/news-244.html

Das Problem ist doch einfach nur, dass er bei weniger als 500.000 Accounts bestimmt ECHTE Probleme kriegen wird. Da gibt es dann einen Argumentationsnotstand, weil ja Server gekauft wurden, Verträge mit GOA geschlossen wurden, etc. Da ist ja schon Geld investiert worden ...
Und wann, wenn überhaupt, fließt das Geld zurück? Bei weniger wohl anscheinend nie, sonst wäre es ja ein Erfolg. Ist das unlogisch?


----------



## David (31. Oktober 2008)

War abzusehen.


----------



## HGVermillion (31. Oktober 2008)

> Erfolg stelle sich allerdings bereits als Nummer zwei auf dem Weltmarkt ein. Dazu reichen Jacobs zufolge rund 500.000 Abonnenten aus. Aufgrund des zeitlichen Vorsprungs von World of Warcraft und dem damit zusammenhängenden, immensen Umfang der Spielinhalte wäre es ohnehin ein schwieriges Unterfangen den Marktführer vom Thron zu stoßen.


Das interpretierst du als Minimum, und das weniger ein wirklicher Misserfolg sind?


----------



## trippleass gnom (31. Oktober 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Das interpretierst du als Minimum, und das weniger ein wirklicher Misserfolg sind?



Marc Jakobs hat ja immerhin ganz ganz früher schon ganz ganz andere zahlen > 1Mio in den Mund genommen.
Also das kann wohl kaum jemand wirklich Voraussagen, aber immerhin gibt es ja Anzeichen, dass EA beginnt auch für weniger User zu planen:

http://www.edge-online.com/news/analyst-wa...el-off-250-300k


----------



## Madunka (31. Oktober 2008)

Oh man, was hier wieder abgeht...   Finde es etwas verfrüht zu sagen das spiel ist ein erfolg oder nicht. Ich meine es gibbt bissher noch keine Probe versionen oder sonst etwas vergleichbares. Was hier gerade abgeht ist doch das gleiche wie damals im beitrag das die helfte aller wow spieler wieder zurück gekert seien. Was ich für meinen teil schon damals also absuluter schwachsinn geshen habe. da ich selbst wohl laut Blizzard wieder wow spiele. Das ich meinen account activiert habe. um ihn 2 tage später wieder zu kündigen weil das spiel mir nach war keines wegs mehr zu sagt wird bei sollchen sachen natürlich nicht berücksichtigt. Aber was solls. Man kann alles schlecht reden wenn man will.


----------



## Sterntaler (31. Oktober 2008)

trippleass schrieb:


> (..) immerhin gibt es ja Anzeichen, dass EA beginnt auch für weniger User zu planen:
> http://www.edge-online.com/news/analyst-wa...el-off-250-300k



Diese "Vorhersage" kommt von einem externen Analysten. 


Meine Oma ist der Meinung, dass es sich nur in Bielefeld richtig gut leben lässt. Könnte da bitte jemand eine Sensationsmeldung draus machen?


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. Oktober 2008)

Bielefeld existiert nicht... wahrscheinlich lässt es sich deswegen da sehr gut leben, immerhin muss man sich nicht mit der Masse herumschlagen xD


----------



## Rickrolled (1. November 2008)

trippleass schrieb:


> Also lieber Sterntaler, du weisst doch genau, dass Analysten WAR eine Accountanzahl von viel weniger als 500.000 zusprechen, aber nicht mehr. Da hat dann der ebenfalls liebe Chef von Myth in einem Interview, welches du bestimmt auch kennst, gesagt, dass er doch von mehr Accounts ausgeht.  Wir werden ja sehen, wie es weitergeht. Ich wünsche WAR alles Gute und vorallem, dass es "FUNKTIONIERT" und allen Spass macht.
> 
> 1.200.000 Boxen an Händler zu verkaufen ist einen Sache, aber 70% von 800.000 registrierten Accounts sind auch noch o.k., aber geplant war das doch bestimmt nicht, oder?


Was deine Selbsternannten "Analysten" sagen, wo du dich wohl auch zu zählst, hat nichts zu sagen... und intressiert mich nicht die Bohne.
Fakt sind nunmal die Zahlen aus dem EA Quartalsbericht und nicht was dir deine Glaskugel gesagt hat



trippleass schrieb:


> Du könntest doch jetzt mal auf die Qualitätsmängel im Spiel eingehen,  wenn du schon mal hier dabei bist deine Kunden als Dumm zu bezeichnen. Ich habe immerhin dich zum teil mitfinanziert. Aber leider ist das Problem mit Propaganda Leuten leider immer, dass sie alles sehr verzerrt sehen.



Warum sollte er? was für dich Qualitätsmängel sind... sind für die Fachpresse und Leute die schon paar MMORPG starts gesehen haben nur Kinderkrankheiten, die neue MMORPG`s nunmal mitbringen. 
Gamebreaker wie zb der grp-bug bei AoC hat WAR nicht. alle paar Stunden mal ein CTD trübt meinen Spielspass kaum...


----------



## Schwaig_Bub (1. November 2008)

Realtec schrieb:


> kein wunder, oder? mal überlegt was EA wie mittelmäßig bis schlechte spiele produziert haben?
> jedes jahr ein neuer fifa,nhl usw teil-> es kaufen kaum leute und die lizenzen sind schon sau teuer(denk ich mir einfach mal)
> und wenn eine firma jahrelang auf das gleiche produkt baut und jedes jahr eine kleine änderung reinbringt, kann daraus doch nix werden...
> CnC hat sich denk ich, auch noch sehr gut verkauft und sims sowieso, dass wars dann aber auch oder^^?



Wenn die Spiele kaum Leute kaufen, warum bestehen die MediaControl-Charts dann jedes Jahr zu 60 - 70% aus EA-Titeln??

Überhaupt ist das mal wieder ein toller Thread. In Posting eins werden einfach mal Sachen behauptet ohne einen einzigen Quellennachweis und jeder glaubts.

Und WAR ist mit Sicherheit nicht daran schuld, das es EA schlechter geht.


----------



## HeadCrab (1. November 2008)

Argony schrieb:


> Wäre schon schade, WAR bräuchte noch mehr Zeit damit es mit größen wie WoW mithalten kann, nach dem ersten oder 2. Addon müsstn die Verkaufszahlen normalerweise wieder Steigen. Und nach Arthas hören WarCraft Fanboy's bestimmt mit wow auf da Story Fake..
> 
> EA ist auch selbst Schuld, sie müsstn mal die Liste der Anbiete/Games checken und Nietn raustreichen... Ich mein, man kann sich ja denken Welches Spiel gekauft/gespielt wird und welches nicht, was sich lohnt zu unterstützen und was verlust reinbringt...
> 
> ...


Äh Story Fake ???   XD XD


----------



## xaxoon (1. November 2008)

das könnte der grund sein, warum hier bei warhammer nix mehr passiert. nur die paar patches.... die echten probleme im game sind viele wochen nach dem release wie vor vorhanden.
offensichtlich muss man sparen, und schneidet sich ins eigene fleisch. auch wenn die fans, auch die meisten hier, sehr genügsam sind und jeden fehler verzeihen. und ich hatte mich so auf warhammer gefreut. der durchschnitts zocker word warhammer verlassen. denkt an meine worte.
ich bin aber sehr enttäuscht, da ich nun merke dass alle fehler im game nicht verschwinden, und ich mich doch so auf das game gefreut habe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Donnerbalken (1. November 2008)

-EA gibt offiziel bekannt:
 "Ja WAR ist schuld an der Weltfinanzkriese und auch daran das jede zweite Firma ein fettes Minus auf dem Konto hat inklusive EA natürlich."
 Quelle: Fokus

-Aktuelle berichte:
"Sie sind schuld an Hungersnöten, Kriegen und Krankheiten!"
 So Angela Merkel zu Bild Reporter Karla Kolumner.

-"Unwetter, Umweltverschmutzung, Abholzung des Regenwaldes. Das ist das werk des bösen!"
 So Kultur beauftragter Bernd Neumann zum Spiegel.

-"Da Stump'n sin' schuld an da ganz'n sachä."
 Quelle: Kleiner Gobbo Schamane


Blizzard Chef Morhaine gab ein exclusives Interview bei der Olli Geißen Show. Da hieß es:
"Als wir das von der Welt, EA und Mytic hörten, haben wir sofort reagiert und einen Patch rausgebracht."


Die Weltfinanzkriese hat viele Firmen getroffen. World Patch 2.0.0.9 ist nun endlich da!

-PvP:-
>Es wird nun nicht länger möglich sein auf offener Straße auf jemanden zu schießen.
  Der Fehler wurde behoben.

-Menschen und Leben:-
>Die neue Klasse "Harthz 4 Emfänger" wurde wieder aus dem Spiel entfernt um die Balance wiederherzustellen.

>Die Fähigkeiten "Klauen", "Töten", "Lügen" sind nun nicht mehr auf andere Spieler anwendbar.

>Strom und Heizkosten wurden um 45% gesenkt.

>Spieler werden nun nicht mehr so schnell Hunger erleiden wenn sie zu wenige gegessen haben.
  Die Lebensdauer wurde um 15% erhöht.

-Items:-

>Lebensmittel werden nun 20% weniger Geld kosten.
>Bäume wachsen nun 100% schneller.
>Pole werden nun nicht mehr schmelzen.
>Ärzte verfügen nun über die Fähigkeit "Krankheit Heilen".
>Rohstoffe regenerieren sich nun alle 10 Jahre um 25% der Grundmenge.

und vieles mehr!



.....


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. November 2008)

xaxoon schrieb:


> das könnte der grund sein, warum hier bei warhammer nix mehr passiert. nur die paar patches.... die echten probleme im game sind viele wochen nach dem release wie vor vorhanden.
> offensichtlich muss man sparen, und schneidet sich ins eigene fleisch. auch wenn die fans, auch die meisten hier, sehr genügsam sind und jeden fehler verzeihen. und ich hatte mich so auf warhammer gefreut. der durchschnitts zocker word warhammer verlassen. denkt an meine worte.
> ich bin aber sehr enttäuscht, da ich nun merke dass alle fehler im game nicht verschwinden, und ich mich doch so auf das game gefreut habe.
> 
> ...



Welche "echten" Probleme sind denn noch da?
Ich find nix was mich grob fahrlässig am spielen hindert... ja sogar einen unsäglichen Überregionalen Chat ham sie reingesetzt...
Wenn du wieder so einen Schmarn verzapfst dann bitte doch mal mit Begründungen...


----------



## Tikume (1. November 2008)

trippleass schrieb:


> Das Problem ist doch einfach nur, dass er bei weniger als 500.000 Accounts bestimmt ECHTE Probleme kriegen wird. Da gibt es dann einen Argumentationsnotstand, weil ja Server gekauft wurden, Verträge mit GOA geschlossen wurden, etc. Da ist ja schon Geld investiert worden ...
> Und wann, wenn überhaupt, fließt das Geld zurück? Bei weniger wohl anscheinend nie, sonst wäre es ja ein Erfolg. Ist das unlogisch?



Du fängst schon wieder an Sachen zu fantasieren die so nirgends stehen und genau das ist dein Problem. Wo steht denn dass irgendjemand ernste Probleme bekommen wird wenn Warhammer weniger als 500k Accounts hat ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zwishen "Erfolgreich" und "Rentabel" gibt es auch noch einen Unterschied. Um an einem MMO Gewinn zu machen wenn Du es betreibst brauchst Du bei weitem keine 500k Accounts.


Ich weiss ja nicht was für eine Nummer Du abziehst, aber mit restlos allen deinen Posts versuchst Du irgendwie im War und AoC Foren über die Spiele herzuziehen. Vielleicht solltest Du mal nen Gang zurückschalten sonst könnte man dich noch für einen dummen Forentroll halten.


----------



## Yoll (1. November 2008)

Alpp schrieb:


> um es mal klar zustellen: War ist bisher erfolgreicher als es WoW war....ja genau ihr lest
> richtig, von War wurde bisher mehr verkauft als von Wow in dem Zeitraum(nach Release), 1.2 mio Spiele wurden ausgeliefert und 800.000 Spieler spielen weltweit War, ein Riesenerfolg! Grats Mythic
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Man darf dabei nicht vergessen, daß seit dem Release von WoW der Markt von Onlinespielen gewachsen ist.
Also wenn WoW2 heute released werden würde, dann wären die Zahlen die Mythic hier präsentiert eine Lachnummer gegen die die Bizzard vorzeigen könnte.

Ist halt alles relativ. Man kann die Releasezahlen von vor 4 Jahren nicht mit den heutigen vergleichen.

Und wenn hier der "blendene" Start von WAR zu hoch gelobt wird frage ich mich warum:

- das Chatsystem imer noch ein Witz ist. Selbst das von Daoc ist um Welten besser
- es immer noch nicht möglich ist Settings abzuspeichern (Fensterpositionen, ausblendene Schrift usw)
- es in Scenarios bei 24 Spielern mehr lagt wie in Daoc bei 200 Spielern
- viele User immernoch immense Performanceprobleme haben
- man immer noch CTD hat (ok, ist seltener inzwischen...aber nichtsdestotrotz nervig)
- man öfter mal reloggen muß wegen Grafikbugs (Charakter schwebt 4 Meter über dem Boden und läßt sich kaum noch steuern)

Wobei ich zugebe: WAR ist vom ersten Tag an spielbar gewesen. Es funktioniert und macht Spaß. Für alte Daoc-Spieler bringt es leider zu wenig... für den geneigten WoW-Kunden mag das "neue" PvP-Erlebnis göttlich sein.

Ich hoffe WAR wird auch nach dem Release vom neuem WoW-Addon noch spielbar sein...denn ich befürchte dass dann viele Kunden erst mal ne Weile weg bleiben.

Was dringend gemacht werden müsste ist endlich die toten Server abzuschalten und die Chars auf belebte Server zu transferieren! Da ist viel Frustpotential bei den Kunden vorhanden.


----------



## xaxoon (1. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Welche "echten" Probleme sind denn noch da?
> Ich find nix was mich grob fahrlässig am spielen hindert... ja sogar einen unsäglichen Überregionalen Chat ham sie reingesetzt...
> Wenn du wieder so einen Schmarn verzapfst dann bitte doch mal mit Begründungen...



ich denke jeder, der war ernsthaft zockt, kennt die problematiken. aber bitte, für dich nochmal angeführt:


*kollisionsabfrage:* 
funktioniert nicht, oder fehlerhaft. in scenarios blocken mich meine eigenen mitspieler wenn ich weglaufen will. die gegner jedoch laufen duch diese leute durch. kennt wohl jeder.
*die server laggen immer wieder*.
habe das mit tools ausgetestet. pvp wird damit oft zur glücksache. die gegner "warpen" dann duch die gegend. gegner, die augenscheinlich direkt vor einem stehen, sind nicht zu treffen. "gegner nicht in reichweite", so die meldung. die meisten werden das kennen.
*im auktionshaus: *
die meisten filter im auktionshaus sind seit release ausser funktion. egal welchen filter man setzt. es wird nicht gefiltert. wählt man z.b. als hexenkrieger seine klasse und waffen, bekommt man die gesamte waffenliste, inkl. stäbe usw.
*pve probleme:*
nach wie vor sehr viele problem in instanzen. jeder der in instanzen war, wird wissen wovon ich rede. gibt ja genug beiträge dazu im forum. (ich sage nur: drops der anderen fraktion, usw.)
*pve, leveln:*
beim pve kampf immer wieder fehler wie zum beispiel: monster laufen plötzlich zur ausgangsposition, und haben wieder 100% hp. 
*klassenprobleme im pve:*
meine hexenkriegerin zum beispiel kann ihre"hide" fähigkeit im PVE nicht verwenden. die kriegerin wird schon von weitem erkannt, als wäre sie nicht getarnt. auch dazu gab es schon beiträge. im pvp klappt es manchmal.
von anderen klassen weiß ich nicht viel... mein zwergeningeneur aber kann z.b. im pve fast nicht leveln. über lvl 10 wird es krass, wenn nur ein 2. mob dazu kommt oder 1 gegner über dem eigenen level ist.
*beim einloggen*
wird nach wie vor die falsche fraktion in der liste angeführt. meine ordnungscharaktere werden auf dem server als zerstörung angeführt. bis gestern waren die überhaupt alle von der liste verschwunden.
*performance:*
selbst auf schnellen pcs wird war auf max einstellung zur diashow. und das bei doch relativ bescheidener grafik. auch dazu - unzählige beiträge hier im forum.
*grafikfehler:*
immer wieder grafikbugs. npcs geraten zu alienartigen ungetümen mit meterlangen armen und hälsen. viele krasse dinge sind da zu sehen. wird jeder schon gesehen haben.
*keine angepassten items*
beispiel: hexenkrieger items bekommen items mit weisheit, aber keine stärke oder kampfkraft. lol? alle items sehen gleich aus. bin jetzt lvl 21, und sehe so aus wie mit lvl 1. sehr motivierend, ok vielleicht kein bug, aber sicher so nicht richtig.
*nach jedem einloggen* 
ist das chatfenster verschoben und muss manuell wieder an seinen platz verschoben werden.
*charakterfenster:*
trotz der einstellung "umhang ausblenden" erscheint er kurz später schon wieder. muss ständig manuell neu eingestellt werden.
*eindeutschung:*
immer wieder trifft man auf questgeber, die englischen text ausgeben.
*emotes verdeutschen*
noch bei den meisten emotes nicht passiert.
*zwergenmount:*
das geknatter geht weiter, auch wenn man sich nicht bewegt. da hilft nur jedesmal ton leise drehen, damit man das aushält
*gildenfenster:*
auch hier bugs. bitte in den betreffenden beiträgen nachlesen.
*grafikeinstellungen:*
nach wie vor nicht einmal die grundlegensten elemente wie antialiasing einstellbar.
*schweben statt gehen:*
hatte schon öfters, dass mein char in gewissen situationen nicht mehr geht, sonder über den boden "schwebt. habe sogar screens davon

und das sind nur einige die mir so auf die schnelle einfallen. von der balance noch gar keine rede.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
verstehe mich nicht falsch.
ich zocke selber war, habe ein abo. nur bin ich kein mensch der die augen verschließt und sich die welt schön redet. 
wenn du, Selor Kiith, schon glücklich mit einem game bist, wenn es nicht alle 5 minuten abstürzt und du deinen charakter am bildschirm siehst, dann beneide ich dich dafür.
ich hoffe so sehr daß es besser wird, aber wenn ich so beiträge sehe wie diesen wo es darum geht wie es um EA steht, wird mir übel. und erklärt dann auch so manches.
und:
*warum wird man sofort geflamed wenn man die wahrheit sagt? ich komme mir da manchmal vor als wäre das eine sekte hier, in der man nichts sagen darf*.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich möchte ja so gerne war zocken! nur, es wird mir wirklich nicht leicht gemacht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yoll (1. November 2008)

Guter Beitrag Xaxoon. Vielleicht nimmt das sich Herr Kai Sterntaler mal zu Herzen.
Er kommt hier im Forum recht unfreundlich rüber...vielleicht der Stress.
Zu Daoc-Zeiten war der Name Sterntaler immer ein Garant für Kundenfreundlichkeit, Geduld und Zuvorkommenheit. DER GM schlechthin.

Wäre doch schön wenn das so bleibt...


----------



## bluemechend (1. November 2008)

@Donnerbalken  

Was für ein geiler post... rofl


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (1. November 2008)

Alwina schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher der Niedergang von EA liegt an sowas wie FIFA 03,04,05,06 usw , dito Fussballmanager, NHL und was es sonst och für Serien gibt .
> Irgendwann lernt auch der dümmste User das das nicht anderes als Verarsche ist
> Jedes Jahr ein neues Spiel kaufen nur um die neusten Namen zu haben
> 
> ...



Fifa09 ist das am besten verkaufte Fußballspiel aller Zeiten.... nur zur Info 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ehrlich gesagt versteh ich auch nicht, wie EA Verlust machen kann, deren Spiele sind im Schnitt gerade mal 1 Jahr in Entwicklung, und verkaufen sich trotzdem sehr gut. Wenn man im Vergleich an andere Spiele denkt, die teilweise 3-4 Jahre in Entwicklung sind, fragt man sich schon, wie EA so viel Geld verpulvern kann Oo

Aber an Fifa liegt es sicherlich nicht, Fifa09 ist der wohl mit Abstand beste Fifa Teil seit etlichen Jahren.

An Warhammer wirds genauso wenig liegen, 1.2 Mio verkaufte Exemplare mittlerweile ist ein Riesenerfolg.



xaxoon schrieb:


> das könnte der grund sein, warum hier bei warhammer nix mehr passiert. nur die paar patches.... die echten probleme im game sind viele wochen nach dem release wie vor vorhanden.
> offensichtlich muss man sparen, und schneidet sich ins eigene fleisch. auch wenn die fans, auch die meisten hier, sehr genügsam sind und jeden fehler verzeihen. und ich hatte mich so auf warhammer gefreut. der durchschnitts zocker word warhammer verlassen. denkt an meine worte.
> ich bin aber sehr enttäuscht, da ich nun merke dass alle fehler im game nicht verschwinden, und ich mich doch so auf das game gefreut habe.
> 
> ...




So unterschiedlich kann man Sachen auffassen. Ich hab z.B noch kein MMORPG gesehen, wo so kurz nach Release schon so viel für die Spieler gemacht wurde. Von Szenarien die man von überall betreten kann bis hin zu den Chatverbesserungen oder mehr XP im Open RVR.

Größere Bugs brauchen eben mehr Zeit, da kann man keine Magie erwarten. Aber das, was auf die Schnelle "patchbar" war, haben die direkt für die Spieler gemacht, und das finde ich toll. Hab ich wie gesagt bei keinem anderen MMORPG erlebt.

Es gab genügend Fälle wo ganze Communities teilweise monatelang weinen mussten, bis bestimmte Änderungen endlich reinkamen. Das ist hier zum Glück nicht der Fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xaxoon (1. November 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Guter Beitrag Xaxoon. Vielleicht nimmt das sich Herr Kai Sterntaler mal zu Herzen.
> Er kommt hier im Forum recht unfreundlich rüber...vielleicht der Stress.
> Zu Daoc-Zeiten war der Name Sterntaler immer ein Garant für Kundenfreundlichkeit, Geduld und Zuvorkommenheit. DER GM schlechthin.
> 
> Wäre doch schön wenn das so bleibt...


wer ist herr sterntaler?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


menno, schon 3h früh... ich gehe jetzt mal meine linsen mit speck und knödel essen. nachtimbiss sozusagen. mahlzeit !!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (1. November 2008)

Man darf auch nicht überbewerten, dass nun etwas weniger auf den Servern los ist, um diese Jahrezeit kommen eben auch andere gute Titel raus, wo man zwischendurch auch mal etwas weniger bei seinem aktuellen MMORPG spielt, gerade bei WAR hat man ja nicht direkt das Gefühl, "Zeit zu verlieren".

Ich hab z.B immer noch viel Spaß an Warhammer Online, bin aber kaum online... warum? 

Fallout3, Gears of War 2, Fable 2.

3 gute Gründe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







xaxoon schrieb:


> das könnte der grund sein, warum hier bei warhammer nix mehr passiert. nur die paar patches.... die echten probleme im game sind viele wochen nach dem release wie vor vorhanden.
> offensichtlich muss man sparen, und schneidet sich ins eigene fleisch. auch wenn die fans, auch die meisten hier, sehr genügsam sind und jeden fehler verzeihen. und ich hatte mich so auf warhammer gefreut. der durchschnitts zocker word warhammer verlassen. denkt an meine worte.
> ich bin aber sehr enttäuscht, da ich nun merke dass alle fehler im game nicht verschwinden, und ich mich doch so auf das game gefreut habe.
> 
> ...




So unterschiedlich kann man Sachen auffassen. Ich hab z.B noch kein MMORPG gesehen, wo so kurz nach Release schon so viel für die Spieler gemacht wurde. Von Szenarien die man von überall betreten kann bis hin zu den Chatverbesserungen oder mehr XP im Open RVR.

Größere Bugs brauchen eben mehr Zeit, da kann man keine Magie erwarten. Aber das, was auf die Schnelle "patchbar" war, haben die direkt für die Spieler gemacht, und das finde ich toll. Hab ich wie gesagt bei keinem anderen MMORPG erlebt.

Es gab genügend Fälle wo ganze Communities teilweise monatelang weinen mussten, bis bestimmte Änderungen endlich reinkamen. Das ist hier zum Glück nicht der Fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn der "Durchschnittszocker" WAR verlassen will, kann er das gerne tun, bei 1.2 Mio verkauften Exemplaren und aktuell 800.000 Spielern braucht man sich wohl keine Sorgen machen, selbst wenn sich die Zahl nochmal halbieren sollte, übertrifft es die Spielerzahlen meiner MMORPGs in den letzten Jahren um Längen (RF Online ~100.000, Vanguard ~50.000, HDRO ~150.000, Sword of the New World 50.000, naja gut, AoC hatte dann doch paar mehr, zumindest 1 Monat lang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)





xaxoon schrieb:


> wer ist herr sterntaler?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Unser CM -.-


----------



## Rickrolled (1. November 2008)

Der Beste DaoC GM ever! und nun CM bei WAR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*g
Der die Glaskugel-EA/WAR-Zukunftsprognosen hier im thread mit Fakten aus dem letzten EA Quartalsbericht richtig gestellt hat... und darum unfreundlich sein soll oO?


Yoll schrieb:


> Er kommt hier im Forum recht unfreundlich rüber...vielleicht der Stress.


----------



## Lari (1. November 2008)

Pfui, buh, ihr habt alle doofe Ohren, ich Geburtstag, und hört doch endlich auf zu spielen, wenn es euch nicht gefällt. Ist ja nicht mehr auszuhalten.
Ich würde, wenn ich aufhöre WAR zu spielen, meiner GIlde Goodbye sagen, aber doch net die Community damit vollposaunen.

In diesem Sinne
Prost


----------



## xaxoon (1. November 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Pfui, buh, ihr habt alle doofe Ohren, ich Geburtstag, und hört doch endlich auf zu spielen, wenn es euch nicht gefällt. Ist ja nicht mehr auszuhalten.
> Ich würde, wenn ich aufhöre WAR zu spielen, meiner GIlde Goodbye sagen, aber doch net die Community damit vollposaunen.
> 
> In diesem Sinne
> Prost


betrunken?


----------



## Nhazirluna (1. November 2008)

xaxoon schrieb:


> wer ist herr sterntaler?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Rickrolled schrieb:


> Der Beste DaoC GM ever! und nun CM bei WAR
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sich an   "Lurikekse"  und "Hibbikraut" erinnert    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ; ..... schlägt Gobbopilze und  Chaoskuchen vor   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duko (1. November 2008)

naja wenn man so auf amazon usw die komentare zu den ea spielen ließt denke ich das die schlechten verkaufszahlen eher an dem neuen kopierschutz liegen als an den spielen selber

ich glaube nicht das es an der finanzkriese liegt denn andere spiele werden auch nicht schlechter verkauft deswegen


----------



## davinci2k8 (1. November 2008)

Argony schrieb:


> Wäre schon schade, WAR bräuchte noch mehr Zeit damit es mit größen wie WoW mithalten kann, nach dem ersten oder 2. Addon müsstn die Verkaufszahlen normalerweise wieder Steigen. Und nach Arthas hören WarCraft Fanboy's bestimmt mit wow auf da Story Fake..
> 
> EA ist auch selbst Schuld, sie müsstn mal die Liste der Anbiete/Games checken und Nietn raustreichen... Ich mein, man kann sich ja denken Welches Spiel gekauft/gespielt wird und welches nicht, was sich lohnt zu unterstützen und was verlust reinbringt...
> 
> ...




für addons und um das spiel zu halten ist EA nicht zwingend notwendig... das bewies Mythic auch in den vergangenen Jahren, als EA noch nicht an DAoC beteiligt war... auch ohne kamen glaub ich 5 addons raus ... nur würde es ohne EA wahrscheinlich alles länger dauern... 
schlechte verkaufszahlen lassen sich aber ganz und gar nicht auf WAR zurückführen, das wäre ein widerspruch an sich.
WAR hat den besten start in der geschichte der MMO´s hingelegt was genau das gegenteil aussagt... warten wir mal deren Aktie bis anfang mitte kommenden Jahres ab... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kaufen kaufen kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shezar! (1. November 2008)

War ist böse und wird die Apocalypse einleiten.
Und wenn alles kurz vor der Vernichtung steht Kommt Blizzard in goldener Rüstung auf einem strahlend weißen Pferd und wird uns alle erretten.
Auf das wir nie wieder langweilige dinge tun wie solche Threads zu erstellen.

Was soll denn das echt.
Poste ich im WoW Forum: "Ist wow schuld an der Volksverdummung" ?
Genau weil man Hirnfreie Gedanken auch mal für sich behalten kann.


----------



## Gribasu (1. November 2008)

hmm EA Aktien,hmmmm is ne überlegung wert...


----------



## Brachial (1. November 2008)

EA baut schon seit Jahren Sch......; trotz diverser Managerwechsel und Besserungsbekundungen gibt es bei der Firma immer 2 Mängelerscheinungen; Erstens: der Support (bis mal ein Patch kommt wartet man MONATE), Zweitens: Fortsetzungen, Fortsetzungen, Fortsetzungen. Im wesentlichen kriegen die nur die Rechnung serviert für das was die all die Jahre mit den Käufern getrieben haben (nicht das es mich stören würde).
Gottseidank ist Mythic mit EA nur eine Partnerschaft eingegangen (EA macht eigentlich nur massgeblich den Publisher, sonst nix) also selbst wenn EA den Bach runtergeht kann Mythic Warhammer Online solo weiterführen.


----------



## Yaglan (1. November 2008)

Ähm noch nichtbemerkt das es momentan eine Finanz Kriese gibt? Die Aktien spielen überall verrückt.....
Bestes beispiel VW. Das war für eine Kurze zeit das reichte unternehmen der Welt.....

Und da wunderst du dich das die Aktien sinken wegen?
Das hat zur zeit nichts mit verkaufszahlen zu tuen.


----------



## Zadig (1. November 2008)

Brachial schrieb:


> EA baut schon seit Jahren Sch......; trotz diverser Managerwechsel und Besserungsbekundungen gibt es bei der Firma immer 2 Mängelerscheinungen; Erstens: der Support (bis mal ein Patch kommt wartet man MONATE), Zweitens: Fortsetzungen, Fortsetzungen, Fortsetzungen. Im wesentlichen kriegen die nur die Rechnung serviert für das was die all die Jahre mit den Käufern getrieben haben (nicht das es mich stören würde).
> Gottseidank ist Mythic mit EA nur eine Partnerschaft eingegangen (EA macht eigentlich nur massgeblich den Publisher, sonst nix) also selbst wenn EA den Bach runtergeht kann Mythic Warhammer Online solo weiterführen.



Fortsetzungen Fortsetzungen Fortsetzungen ... ?????????????????

Ein Glück ist Blizzard die letzen Jahre únd auch die nächsten höllisch kreativ und bringt keine Fortsetzungen raus ^^. 

Also wenn es EA so schlecht geht wegen der ständigen Fortsetzungen, werden wir wohl bald auf WAR UND WoW verzichten müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und dann werden wir alle wieder dieses beknackte Real Life MMO spielen müssen, wo der verdammte Rezz verbugt ist und man ständig Aggro vom Chef hat. 

Naja WAR wiird seine Nische finden, oder ist HDRO tot, obwohl es erheblich weniger Spieler hat? Messt nicht immer alles an den Riesenzahlen von Blizz, die damals eben zur richtigen Zeit das MMO Genre einfach salonfähig gemacht haben. Irgendwann ist aber WoW auch ein alter Knochen und entweder schafft es Blizz endlich mal wieder was inovatives zu bringen (Was schon lange Zeit nicht mehr der Fall war) und die Spieler mitzuziehen, oder diese große MMO Gemeinde wird sich auf viele neue RPG's verteilen. 

WAR ich bleibe, denn mein Sigma is ne geile Sau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Satus (1. November 2008)

Das 2. Quartal beinhaltet ja auch das "Sommerloch". Kein Wunder, dass dort die Zahlen nicht so rosig aussehen.

WAR ist nicht schuld, hat sich ja am Anfang gut verkauft und wurde nicht in der ersten Jahreshälfte veröffentlicht.

FIFA 09 hat sich übrigens sogar sehr gut verkauft Link.


----------



## Miamoto (1. November 2008)

EA hat unzählig viele gute Titel auf den Markt gebracht. Comand & Conquer, Medal of Honor, Battlefield, FIFA, etc alle echt guten Produkte von EA aufzuzählen würde hier den Rahmen sprengen. EA ist ein Hersteller von Computerspielen, der seines gleichen sucht. Ein solcher Riese, der die komplette Bandbreite an Spielern weltweit bedient, ist von einer globalen Finanzkrise hart getroffen. Der Glaube ein einziger Titel könnte diesen Kursverlust bewirken ist schlichtweg lächerlich und vermutlich eine Blizzard wunschfantasie. Musst dich von WAR ja ganz schön bedroht fühlen. Hast du Angst um deine kleine Traumwelt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iodun (1. November 2008)

ist war nicht das einzige rollenspiel mit monatseinkommen von EA? ich glaube fast. und bei der menge an spielen die von EA gepusht werden sollte es nicht wirklich war sein das dafür verantwortlich ist weil es ja monatlich geld einspielt


----------



## Lari (1. November 2008)

xaxoon schrieb:


> betrunken?


Jaaaaaa  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Spaß muss sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimophelio (1. November 2008)

Glaub mir wenn so ein riesiger Konzern solche Probleme bekommt liegt das nicht nur an einem Spiel.
Ich stimme denn Vorpostern zu.
Nicht viele sind so dumm FiFa 2021 noch zu kaufen.


----------



## Batzenbaer (1. November 2008)

Die FT schreibt...soso...alles unfehlbare Journalisten......
Glaube das behaupten die von Frontal auch von sich und ihren Berichten über Killerspiele,Pizza mampfende 24/7 MMO Player ohne soziale Kontakte.....

Mal nebenbei nen Rückblick zum WoW Start.Die Masse dort waren MMO Neulinge die Aufgrund von Warcraft 1-3 ,Diablo,Starcraft soviel Vertrauen in blizzard hatten,
dass sie es mal mit nem MMO probierten.
War damals auch kein Vergleich zu Starts von AC2,Lineage2,EQ2..etc wo meist nur alteingesessene MMOler dabei waren.
Vlt FFXI was durch seine RPG-Reihe auch einen sehr guten Ruf hatte.
Man kann also die Zahlen von damals bestimmt nicht als Standart setzen.Wäre WoW Blizzards erstes Projekt gewesen,vlt gäbe es das Spiel gar nicht mehr.
Für die alten MMOler war es zu easy,keine Penalitys,Comicgrafik,kein PvP...glaube nicht das es sich durchgesetzt hätte.
Für Einsteiger hingegen ist es ideal,nur wären die nicht gekommen ohne Blizzards guten Ruf.

Was mich noch etwas anstinkt ist das schlechtreden von Spielen was wohl in Mode gekommen ist.
Bin ich damals,nachdem ich WoW-Beta gequitted habe,dort ins Forum gegangen um das Game mies zu machen?
Nein.Deinstalliert und keinen Gedanken mehr dadran verschwendet.
Aber könnte ja meine Mom mal anrufen und mit ihren Accountdaten paar Lügen dort im Forum verbreiten,
wie "Blizzard kauft 90% seiner Spieleboxen selber um in den Charts zu bleiben,alle Goldsellerfirmen arbeiten für Blizzard darum verschwinden die auch niemals/werden nicht gebannt" etc.
Geht doch auf mmorpg.com und downrated WAR/WoW oder was weiss ich was.
Das WAR nicht perfekt ist,weiss jeder der es spielt.Dem einem gefällts,dem anderen nicht.


----------



## Prometx (1. November 2008)

Kann der Thread nicht endlich geschlossen werden?Es gibt hier eh nur Leute die versuchen WAR runter zu machen.
-->WAR soll schuld an EAs pleite sein das ist ja wohl lächerlich,hört ihr vielleicht auch mal Nachrichten oder schaut ihr Fern?Habt ihr schon was von Finanzkrise gehört?
-->Das ist natürlich nicht der einzige Grund für EAs Pleite aber WAR hat sicher nichts damit zu tun.


----------



## Immondys (1. November 2008)

Ist halt wieder so ein WoW PvE Script basher, der es nicht aushält, das andere Leute eben ein intensiveres Spielerlebnis beim PvP suche - und auch finden.
No Farming - No 8 hours Raid - No endless Crafting - 

We Vote for Change - WAR ist ON


----------



## Arondight- (1. November 2008)

Daher auch das mikerige Angebot von EA an Take Two. ( 2 Milliarden $ ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helrok (1. November 2008)

xaxoon schrieb:


> ich denke jeder, der war ernsthaft zockt, kennt die problematiken. aber bitte, für dich nochmal angeführt:
> 
> 
> *kollisionsabfrage:*
> ...


----------



## Immondys (1. November 2008)

Zur Ernsthaftigkeit der Frage des TE siehe auch hier. 

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=68325&hl=

Insofern vote for close, da es nur wieder mal der Feldzug eines enttäuschten ist, der die Welt retten muss


----------



## Prometx (1. November 2008)

Wie geil,er meint also was er von WAR findet ist die ganze Wahrheit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (1. November 2008)

liegt sicher nicht an WAR,da war nach meinem wissensstand eigentlich ganz gut läuft!

liegt wohl eher an der banken-kriese alle aktien VW mal ausgenommen sind eingebrochen
warum sollte es bei EA anders sein?


----------



## Joena78 (1. November 2008)

trippleass schrieb:


> Bestimmt sind die schwachen Verkaufszahlen von Warhammer auch ein Grund für die Probleme bei EA. Wenn Myth es nicht schafft ca. 500.000 Accounts auf dauer zu halten, hat EA angeblich Konsequenzen angedroht.
> 
> Da auch Entlassungen angekündigt werden könnte auch die Qualität von WAR darunter leiden, wenn nur noch 2 Leute am Ende die Bugs notdürftig flicken.




Sowas blödes hab ich ja noch nie gehört...

Als Hdro damals rauskam kauften es auch einige und es kamen fragen auf ob sich das mmo halten könne.Die damalige aussage war "Ab 5000 Accounts könne mann das spiel weiter führen".

Und wenn WAR auf 300k oder 200k Spieler runter geht reicht das ja wohl noch locker für verbesserungen im spiel.

Sony hat mit EQ 2 glaube ca 320k accounts und da redet auch keiner vom untergang.

Ich selbst finde das 300 mille miese für EA nicht so schlimm sind.Schaut euch zb mal die Saturn verkaufscharts an...

Fifa 09,War,Spore,Crysis(War),Sims 2,CS....   6Spiele in den Top 10 und ihr redet vom untergang....

Wenn schon EA pleite gehen sollte mit 6 Titeln in den top 10 was machen dann die anderen?^^



Ums gleich mal mit anzusprechen.. grösstes problem sehe ich auch an servern wo sich spieler langweilen vor lauter einsamkeit/gegnermangel.
Wegen sowas verlassen mehr spieler WAR als wegen einigen Bugs.(Meine Meinung).


----------



## pandhit (1. November 2008)

Lieber Xaxoon,
Deine Fehlerliste scheint aus den Tagen zu stammen, da WAR grade den Release hinter sich hatte. Etliche dieser angeführten Fehler waren damals vorhanden, aber ich finde es blamabel, wenn man eine solche Liste mal eben präsentiert ohne zu überprüfen, ob das alles noch so stimmt.
Nehmen wir z.B. den von Dir angeführten Fehler im AH. Ich habe den auch moniert und gemeldet, aber das ist schon lange her. Erst gestern habe ich die von Dir angemeckerte Anzeigefunktion noch überprüft und siehe da, es funktioniert alles hervorragend. Fazit: Fehler AH stimmt nicht.
So schließe ich daraus, daß Du mit genau derselben Akuratesse bei den anderen Fehlern gearbeitet hast.
Fazit: Blamabel.
Mein guter Tip an Dich: Bevor man Fehler moniert, bitte vorher kurz selber überzeugen, ob das stimmt.
Übrigens Deine anderen Aussagen, sind unter der o.a. Prämisse eben auch anders zu bewerten!

Nach Diktat auf Ignoreliste gepackt.
Begründung: Behauptungen nicht haltbar. Sowas muß ich nicht lesen!!!

mit freundliche Grüßen
phandit


----------



## Brachial (1. November 2008)

Letzten Endes kann man immer nur seine eigene Meinung verkünden, wer pauschal sagt "boaahh is dat Spiel scheiße!" gehört meist eh der Gattung Mensch an die ich am wenigsten leiden kann - Intolerant, arrogant und wenn ich seinen Kopf schütteln würde, täte ich wahrscheinlich ein scheppern hören.

Wenn ihr WoW'ler die ihr bei WAR gescheitert seid schon eure Meinung kundtun müsst, dann tut dies sachlich und distanziert und nicht in diesem mehr als degenerierten "Kiddie- Leadspeak" (ich nenn das mal einfach so).

Die meisten Leute die nun WoW spielen waren nie beim Start eines MMO's dabei, haben nie wirklich mitbekommen das sowas nicht wirklich reibungslos abläuft und nun da sie EINMAL sowas miterlebt haben kommen solche mehr als dümmlichen Kommentare wie "scheiße" WAR doch ist und wieviel besser WoW ist. Nix für ungut, WoW ist ein gutes Spiel (nach 2,5 Jahren für meinen Geschmack leider ausgelutscht) aber auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei, WoW ist für Einsteiger an dieser Tatsache kann man nix drehen; wir euch Blizzard sogar bestätigen das sie WoW mit dem Gedanken programmiert haben eine möglichst breite Masse zu bedienen. WAR hingegen setzt eher auf erfahrenere Spieler die viel auf PvP setzen und auch was vom Teamplay verstehen, wenn ich mir manchmal diese ganzen Heulthreads anschaue merke ich warum die meisten die gewechselt haben scheitern, keinerlei Ahnung von Teamplay im PvP - PvE ok, aber da heißt es auch nur wenn Mob Aktion B macht stelle dich auf Punkt D und benutze Fähigkeit C, letztenendes ein fester Ablauf also. WAR hingegen ist dynamisch und nichts ist fest, jede Situation ist neu und wird kein zweites mal auftreten und wer sich nicht anpassen kann geht dort unter.

Oder sollte ich es so ausdrücken: Wer nicht in der Lage ist sich anzupassen ist zum aussterben verdammt.

So in diesem Sinne dürft ihr nun über mich herfallen, tut euer schlimmstes!


----------



## Edgehead (1. November 2008)

mal ne ernsthafte frage war das wirklich ernst gemeint?also der Grund warum es den thread gibt?
ea hat genau die selben probs wie andere firmen momentan auch. und das sie leute entlassen liegt an dem haushaltsplan/finanzplan den sie haben, ist gängig bei großen unternehmen dann stellen zu streichen und leute zu entlassen. wenn sie ihr ziel erreicht haben(was sie sicherlich im groben schaffen werden) ist doch alles ok und ea ist so ein gewaltiges unternehmen das wird nicht gleich wegen ein paar schlechten monaten untergehen.
und mal ehrlich warhammer ist noch nicht solange draußen wenn man jetzt von einem flop/erfolg spricht hat man absolut keine ahnung da sich noch keine tendenz über längere zeit abzeichnet und bis jetzt auch die entwicklungskosten noch nicht durch andere sachen eingenommen wurden


----------



## Festina (1. November 2008)

Also selbst wenn Ea pleite sein sollte, was ich allerdings stark bezweifle. Liegt das eher an Spielen wie z.b. Spore die einen neuen Kopierschutz haben, der den Käufern erlaubt das spiel 3 mal zu installieren. 
Aber Ea hat ja daraus nix gelernt und produziert weiter Spiele mit dem neuen Kopierschutz. Und ich denke das Ea nur durch Spielerboykott lernen wird. 

Das ist zumindest das was ich so nebenbei aufgeschnappt habe^^. Ob es zu 100% stimmt weiß ich leider auch nicht.


----------



## Brachial (1. November 2008)

Nun ich denke wir können uns darauf einigen das solche Geschehnisse meist viele Ursachen haben und nie eine einzelne, wer sowas nicht begreift (wie der Threadersteller) sieht die Welt entweder durch eine rosarote Brille oder will nicht das Gesamtbild sehen.


----------



## softcake_orange (1. November 2008)

trippleass schrieb:


> Heute kamen über den Newsticker neue Meldungen von der Börse. Scheinbar ist EA, der Hersteller hinter Myth und WAR, in finanziellen Schwierigkeiten:
> 
> "Hiobsbotschaften kamen auch von Electronic Arts. Der Videospielehersteller litt unter schlechten Verkaufszahlen und fuhr im zweiten Quartal einen Verlust von 310 Mio. $ ein. Das Unternehmen schraubte seine Prognosen für das laufende Jahr für zurück und kündigte Entlassungen an. Die Aktie verlor daraufhin 18 %. "
> 
> ...



Nur zur Information:

Mythic hat bereits über 800.000 Accounts am laufen und Warhammer hat ganz sicher nichts mit finanziellen Schwierigkeiten von EA zu tun. Schon mal informiert, wie viele Spiele EA so im Jahr veröffentlicht?

Und den nächsten Schwachsinn den Du Dir aus der Nase ziehst, postest Du bitte wieder ins WoW Forum.


----------



## Shintuargar (1. November 2008)

Kai schrieb:


> Fakten sind hingegen,
> - dass WAR mit 1,2 Millionen verkauften Exemplaren innerhalb von 5 Wochen einen der besten Start aller MMOs hatte, wenn nicht den besten überhaupt. WoW hat diese Zahlen im ersten Monat nicht erreicht.




Ich bin gerade irritiert, dies von einem offiziellen GOA-Mitarbeiter zu lesen.

Allerdings bestätigt mich das wieder, dass man sich aus werbetechnischen Gründen alles so auslegen kann, wie man es braucht.

Was mich daran stört? Natürlich konnte WoW die Zahlen nicht erreichen, da sich zum Release 2005 noch nicht jeder Hinz und Kunz für ein MMORPG interessiert hat. Wieso sonst denken viele immer noch, WoW wäre das erste MMORPG gewesen? Ist doch klar, dass sich nach diesen fast vier Jahren viel mehr für ein neues MMORPG interessieren und somit die absoluten Zahlen unterschiedlich sind.

Tante Edith meint außerdem, dass WoW nicht zeitgleich in den USA und Europa releast wurde (US November 04 und EU Februar 05). Außerdem gibt sie Sorzzara unten recht, denn wen wundern aktuell Probleme bei diversen Unternehmen?


----------



## Sorzzara (1. November 2008)

Punkt1: Trippleass Gnome ist ein Twinkposter, der in keinem, ich betone und Wiederhole....in K.E.I.N.E.M seiner Posts oder Threads bisher etwas anderes gemacht hat, als WAR zu bashen...oder es zumindest versucht hat. Seine Argumente sind unzusammenhängend und an den Haaren herbeigezogen...alles was er will ist, dass ein negativ und reisserisch klingender Threadtitel im Forenticker rumhängt.

Sehen wir uns mal folgenden Schrott aus seiner Feder an:



> Bestimmt sind die schwachen Verkaufszahlen von Warhammer auch ein Grund für die Probleme bei EA. Wenn Myth es nicht schafft ca. 500.000 Accounts auf dauer zu halten, hat EA angeblich Konsequenzen angedroht.


Schwache Verkaufszahlen? Hallo? WAR wird inzwischen von mehr als 1000.000 Leuten gezockt, die Server wurden aufgestockt um die Spielerzahlen zu verwalten, die Kritiken sind ausgezeichnet...wo bitte also nimmt der TE die zitierte Aussage her? Besonders, da in dem von ihm als Quelle angegebenem Artikel NICHTS davon steht...ergo ist es nichts anderes, als an den Haaren herbeigezogener Schwachsinn, aus der Feder eines Twinkflamers.

Punkt2: Ihr lieben Leser hier @ Buffed: Wenn ich mir eure Kommentare zu diesem Thread ansehe, muss ich mir eine Frage stellen: Seht ihr auch hin und wieder mal in eine Zeitung, hört Radio, oder schaut euch im TV was anderes an, als die MTV GiGa Show? Falls es einige in den letzten Wochen nciht ganz mitgekriegt haben Leute: Wir stecken mitten in der grössten Finanzkrise, seit dem Weltbörsencrash 1929!
Der ATX schreibt tagtäglich Verluste nahe oder über dem 10% Bereich, ganze Grossbanken müssen mit Staatsmitteln aufgefangen werden, und zigtausende Anleger stehen vor dem Nichts, weil Aktien von einem Tag auf den anderen Wert im zweistelligen Prozentbereich verlieren. Und da wundert es IRGENDJEMANDEN, dass die Elektronik und Unterhaltungsbranche Umsatzeinbußen sowie Einbrüche des Aktienwertes hinnehmen muss?
Leute, zur Zeit verlieren fast ausnahmslos ALLE grossen Unternehmen an Aktienwerten (Gut, abgesehn von VW/Porsche, diese Glücksbären ^^), deswegen nennt man so etwas *"Weltweite Finanzkrise"*. 
Daraus Rückschlüsse über den Zustand eines einzelnen Produktes zu ziehen ist schon nicht mehr dumm, es ist grenzdebil.

Lest euch Trippergnoms "Quelle" mal genau durch: 





> Düster sah es dagegen bei Electronic Arts und Sun Microsystems aus.


Klar, Sun Microsystems verliert AKtienwert...daran ist sicher WAR Schuld...denn aufgrund von Trippergnoms göttlicher Meinung kann es nicht sein, dass eine Weltweite Finanzkrise den Unterhaltungsriesen EA genauso trifft, wie einen Systemlösungsanbieter.

Fazit: Erst denken, dann argumentieren. Und vor allen Dingen, Trippergnom fleissig reporten, und drauf warten, dass er mit seinen halbgaren Aussagen endlich aus dem Forum fliegt.


----------



## Arben (1. November 2008)

@ Sorzzara: Sowas von "WORD". Kann man so nur unterstreichen. Aber da die meisten hier soviel Ahnung von Wirtschaft haben wie mein Hund von Quantenphysik, ist diese Diskussion hinfällig und zum Bashkrieg von Fanboys und Trollen verdammt. 

Und weil es in anderen Foren auch so kuhl is gegen EA zu bashen, ohne auch nur Ahnung zu haben wieso, macht man das hier eben auch. Die meisten wissen nichtmal warum EA doch einiges an "Hatern" hat, haben bisher nur Titel gespielt die schon unter EA erschienen sind und keine Ahnung ob und wenn ja was überhaupt mal besser war.


----------



## Tjolmar (1. November 2008)

Ja Ja Ja,

und wieder wäre bewiesen das eine Kleine meldung so einfach und doch inhaltlich vollgestopft mit informationen, interpretationen zulässt die dem alten Postgeflüster im Mittelalter gleichkommen.

Lest die Quelle und denkt 3mal über den inhalt nach und bildet euch eure Meinung!!!

Ach ja und Armagedon ist morgen steht auch in der Bibel, weil gestern hab ich mehr als eine Posaune gehört!!!



1111 ELF und 
gute Jagd an alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. November 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Man darf dabei nicht vergessen, daß seit dem Release von WoW der Markt von Onlinespielen gewachsen ist.
> Also wenn WoW2 heute released werden würde, dann wären die Zahlen die Mythic hier präsentiert eine Lachnummer gegen die die Bizzard vorzeigen könnte.
> 
> Ist halt alles relativ. Man kann die Releasezahlen von vor 4 Jahren nicht mit den heutigen vergleichen.
> ...






xaxoon schrieb:


> ich denke jeder, der war ernsthaft zockt, kennt die problematiken. aber bitte, für dich nochmal angeführt:
> 
> 
> *kollisionsabfrage:*
> ...



Hab mal ein paar Sachen hinzugefügt in Rot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## patrick02 (1. November 2008)

Das kann schon sein... WAR fehlt irgendetwas noch... ZBS: Ein besseres Handwerkssystem, das jetztige könnnen sie raus schmeissen! Aber Durch FIFA und FM machen sie mehr gewinn als durch WAR weil die Sportspiele einfach die ,,MAsse,, anziehen! 


Ich werde jetzt auch erstmal wieder WOW spielen, bis WAR vernünftige Instanzen und ein besseres Handwerkssystem hat! 


EDith: Und mehr Flugpunkte(es fehlt irgendwie das Rollenspiel Schema!


----------



## Lari (1. November 2008)

Muss ich eigentlich nochmal erwähnen, dass zwar das Quartal nicht besonders gut aussah, aber trotzdem im kompletten Geschäftsjahr etwa 1.000.000.000$ Gewinn gemacht wird?
Mir müsste es auch mal ein Jahr lang soooo schlecht gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Und mehr Flugpunkte(es fehlt irgendwie das Rollenspiel Schema!


Muss wohl am Restalkohol liegen, dass ich das irgendwie nicht versteh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. November 2008)

patrick02 schrieb:


> Das kann schon sein... WAR fehlt irgendetwas noch... ZBS: Ein besseres Handwerkssystem, das jetztige könnnen sie raus schmeissen! Aber Durch FIFA und FM machen sie mehr gewinn als durch WAR weil die Sportspiele einfach die ,,MAsse,, anziehen!
> 
> 
> Ich werde jetzt auch erstmal wieder WOW spielen, bis WAR vernünftige Instanzen und ein besseres Handwerkssystem hat!
> ...



Falls du es noch nicht mitgekriegt hast... WAR ist ein PvP Spiel... und kein "Ich raide Tag für Tag die Selben Instanzen" Spiel...
Das Handwerksystem ist gut, es ist alles was man machen kann brauchbar und keiner Überflüssig... Warum ein aufgeblasenes Handwerkssystem hinzufügen wie WoW, wenn nur etwa 10% der Erzeugnisse überhaupt irgendwas taugen...
Und das mit dem "mehr Flugpunkte, weil Rollenspiel Schema fehlt" kann ich nur so Interpretieren das du KEINE Ahnung von einem richtigen Rollenspiel hast...


----------



## Rickrolled (1. November 2008)

Hab gehört...
Das die Warhammer Zwerge dran schuld sind, dass die Arbeitnehmer der Automobilindustrie dieses Jahr paar Wochen länger 
Weihnachtsurlaub machen müssen... Da Sie die ganzen Ressourcen für Mounts, Geschütze und Dampfpanzer reparaturen brauchen. 

kann der dreiarschige Gnom das bestätigen? kenne mich in der Wirtschaft leider nicht sogut aus


----------



## corpescrust (1. November 2008)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade irritiert, dies von einem offiziellen GOA-Mitarbeiter zu lesen.
> 
> Allerdings bestätigt mich das wieder, dass man sich aus werbetechnischen Gründen alles so auslegen kann, wie man es braucht.
> 
> ...



Das mag schon richtig sein.

Aber gerade Blizzard hat damit angefangen Rückkehrer von anderen MMO-Apielen als Erfolg zu verkünden.
Dann heißt es nicht wir haben 500k Spieler verloren, sondern 500k von einer Million sind zurück gekommen.

Ist doch normal das man das positive heraus hebt.

Aber wenn man zum Thema zurück kommt, sind 1,2 Millionen schon mal eine feste Zahl . 
Mit Der könnte man  das Thema eigentlich schon als beendet erklären.


----------



## Makalvian (1. November 2008)

danke für die besten beiträge in diesem Thread an Sorzzara und Selor Kiith zeigt zumindest noch des es teilweise doch noch sinnvoll ist hier ab und zu mal reinzuschauen : )


----------



## trippleass gnom (1. November 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Punkt1: Trippleass Gnome ist ein Twinkposter, der in keinem, ich betone und Wiederhole....in K.E.I.N.E.M seiner Posts oder Threads bisher etwas anderes gemacht hat, als WAR zu bashen...oder es zumindest versucht hat. Seine Argumente sind unzusammenhängend und an den Haaren herbeigezogen...alles was er will ist, dass ein negativ und reisserisch klingender Threadtitel im Forenticker rumhängt.
> 
> Sehen wir uns mal folgenden Schrott aus seiner Feder an:
> 
> ...



Also ich habe auch schon Blizzard kritisiert und Funcom auch.
Das hat den Grund, weil alle diese Firmen zu sehr auf ihren Geldbeutel und weniger auf die community schauen.
Ich werde auch weiterhin kritische Anmerkungen zu Firmenpolitik verschiendener Spielehersteller machen, wenn man den Eindruck gewinnt, dass dort Dinge nur noch aus Geld/Profitgründen getan werden.

Im Gegensatz zu dir nehme ich offizielle Quellen von EA/Funcom/Blizzard und aus der Spieleindustrie (meist US-Quellen), um meine Aussagen zu belegen. Deine 1.000.000 Account Behauptung ist leider falsch z.B.. Siehe Quellen aus den Verschiedenen meiner Posts.

Ich flame - im Gegensatz zu dir - gegen kein Spiel, keine Spieler, aber Kritik muss sein, damit die Spiele (MMOS) wieder bessere Qualität erreichen. Z.Z. spiele ich nur Non-Commercial MMOS und früher habe ich am meisten DAOC von Myth gespielt.

Leider ist die Industrie auf dem falschen Weg ... wie man anhand von WAR auch wieder erkennen kann.


----------



## Shintuargar (1. November 2008)

corpescrust schrieb:


> Das mag schon richtig sein.
> 
> Aber gerade Blizzard hat damit angefangen Rückkehrer von anderen MMO-Apielen als Erfolg zu verkünden.
> Dann heißt es nicht wir haben 500k Spieler verloren, sondern 500k von einer Million sind zurück gekommen.
> ...



Das ist definitiv richtig, wobei du den Satz mit "Die haben aber damit angefangen" ruhig weglassen könntest. Denn damit hat irgendjemand irgendwann angefangen, der der Meinung war seine Produkte in ein besseres Licht zu tauchen. :-)

Genau genommen hat es mich gestört, weil die Aussage, einen erfolgreichen Start gehabt zu haben, vollkommen gereicht hätte. Das sieht ein Blinder mit dem Krückstock, dass WAR einen erfolgreichen Start hatte. Und wenn man schon vergleichen muss, dann mit AoC, das kam im selben Jahr raus, hatte ebenfalls einen weltweiten Release und kann zeitlich gesehen auf einen ähnlich großen Interessiertenpool zugreifen. 

Im Übrigen tangieren mich Erfolgsmeldungen von Blizzard auch nicht wirklich. Mag ja so sein, dass es nun 11 Millionen aktive Abos gibt, nur bringt mir das nichts. Solange das Spiel für mich gut ist, können es 100 Millionen oder eben nur 100 sein.


----------



## grunzhart (1. November 2008)

> Heute kamen über den Newsticker neue Meldungen von der Börse. Scheinbar ist EA, der Hersteller hinter Myth und WAR, in finanziellen Schwierigkeiten:
> 
> "Hiobsbotschaften kamen auch von Electronic Arts. Der Videospielehersteller litt unter schlechten Verkaufszahlen und fuhr im zweiten Quartal einen Verlust von 310 Mio. $ ein. Das Unternehmen schraubte seine Prognosen für das laufende Jahr für zurück und kündigte Entlassungen an. Die Aktie verlor daraufhin 18 %. "
> 
> ...



Das Minus stammt aus dem zweiten Quartal. WAR kam meines Wissens im 3. Quartal raus. Deshalb würde ich sagen, dass EA VOR WAR Probleme hatte.
Ob diese NACH WAR auch noch bestehen, sei dahingestellt. 
Worauf diese Probleme fußen, lässt sich mit Blick auf die Finanzkrise auch nicht sicher sagen. Hier könnten auch Geldanlagen eine Rolle spielen, die weggebrochen sind. Das muss nichts mit der Entwicklung und dem Verkauf von Spielen zu tun haben.

Das bugfixing in WAR muss ebenfalls nicht von möglichen Stellenstreichungen bei EA betroffen sein. Myth ist ja noch da.


----------



## xaxoon (1. November 2008)

pandhit schrieb:


> Lieber Xaxoon,
> Deine Fehlerliste scheint aus den Tagen zu stammen, da WAR grade den Release hinter sich hatte. Etliche dieser angeführten Fehler waren damals vorhanden, aber ich finde es blamabel, wenn man eine solche Liste mal eben präsentiert ohne zu überprüfen, ob das alles noch so stimmt.
> Nehmen wir z.B. den von Dir angeführten Fehler im AH. Ich habe den auch moniert und gemeldet, aber das ist schon lange her. Erst gestern habe ich die von Dir angemeckerte Anzeigefunktion noch überprüft und siehe da, es funktioniert alles hervorragend. Fazit: Fehler AH stimmt nicht.
> So schließe ich daraus, daß Du mit genau derselben Akuratesse bei den anderen Fehlern gearbeitet hast.
> ...


ich weiß nicht von welchem game DU redest. im auktionshaus funktionieren die filter definitiv NICHT. bitte schreibe mir jetzt WAS von dem was ich angeführt hatte, schon gefixed ist. bin ja mal gespannt. ich zocke min. 5 stunden/tag, manchmal auch 10 und mehr. und glaube das ich alle bugs die ich angegeben habe bestätigen kann.
mach dich nicht lächerlich. wenn ich einstelle nur für meine klasse items anzeigen zu lassen, und ich bekomme als hexenkrieger 2h waffen einer anderen klasse und volkes angezeigt, dann ist das richtig so? .oO

ausserdem nehme ich die "schlauen" leute nicht ernst, die mich hier zitieren und ihre "das stimmt nicht" kommentare hinzufügen. bei dem ersten beitrag z.b. werde ich von jemanden zitiert bzgl. den verschobenen chatfenstern beim gamestart.. "das stimmt zwar, aber stört ja nicht..:" der nächste weiter unten zitiert das selbe und schreibt dazu "stimmt ja garnicht, das passiert bei mir nie".
entweder schreiben manche leute einfach nur was ihnen gefällt ob richtig oder nicht, oder alle spielen hier mit anderen gameclients.

es gibt einige leute hier im forum die reflexartig auf "antworten" klicken, wenn sie einen war-kritischen beitrag erspähen. sie schreiben dann sofort wie lame der verfasser ist, und flamen dann ein wenig in diesem beitrag herum. sie dementieren dann wehement den beitrag, auch wenn der inhalt nachweislich stimmt. 
warum fühlen sich diese leute denn personlich angegriffen? haben sie dieses spiel programmiert? oder ist dieses game so wichtig für sie, daß sie es nicht verkraften, daß ihre heile virtuelle welt gefährdet oder einfach nicht perfekt ist? fragen über fragen.

*WARHAMMER 4EVER !!!*

_*WAAAARGH !!!*_


----------



## Enolam (1. November 2008)

trippleass schrieb:


> Das hat den Grund, weil alle diese Firmen zu sehr auf ihren Geldbeutel und weniger auf die community schauen.
> Ich werde auch weiterhin kritische Anmerkungen zu Firmenpolitik verschiendener Spielehersteller machen, wenn man den Eindruck gewinnt, dass dort Dinge nur noch aus Geld/Profitgründen getan werden.



Bis zu diesem Absatz habe ich ja nur mitgelesen und mich amüsiert, aber hier muss ich dann doch mal ernsthaft fragen: In welcher Welt lebst Du eigentlich?

Ist EA oder ist Mythic Entertainment etwa die Wohlfahrt? Oder vielleicht Caritas?

Selbstverständlich *verkaufen* diese Firmen Produkte um Gewinne zu erzielen. Nichts anderes. Das diese Produkte den Käufern Spaß machen sollen liegt in der Natur der Dinge.

Das was Du hier betreibst ist pure Agitation, wenn auch nicht gerade politischer Art.

Und noch eins an den Rest: Das ein börsennotiertes Unternehmen in einem Quartal Verluste schreibt, bedeutet nicht, dass das Unternehmen Pleite ist. Wenn dieses Unternehmen Zukäufe vornimmt, sind Verluste eigentlich vollkommen normal.

Und jetzt geht lieber an die frische Luft, entlüftet hervorragend das Gehirn.


----------



## stelzze (1. November 2008)

Alwina schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher der Niedergang von EA liegt an sowas wie FIFA 03,04,05,06 usw , dito Fussballmanager, NHL und was es sonst och für Serien gibt .
> Irgendwann lernt auch der dümmste User das das nicht anderes als Verarsche ist
> Jedes Jahr ein neues Spiel kaufen nur um die neusten Namen zu haben
> 
> ...


Meine rede find ich auch


----------



## timownage (1. November 2008)

David schrieb:


> War abzusehen.



Was genau motiviert Leute wie dich eigentlich in Foren anderer Spiele, die du nicht spielst, rumzutrollen? Das fasziniert mich irgendwie. Und das Phänomen tritt merkwürdiger Weise extrem  bei WoW-Spielern auf. Daddel doch dein Ding und sei zufrieden, aber geh anderen Leuten nicht auf den Sack!

Vielleicht solltest du dein Crack nicht mit billigem Backpulver aus dem Discounter aufkochen.


----------



## Miamoto (1. November 2008)

Crack? Backpulver? aufkochen? oO da versteckt sich aber jemand in der nicht vorhandenen Anonymität des Netzes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Na hoffentlich liest das deine Mami nicht, die würd dir sonst die Hände mit den du das geschrieben hast waschen.


----------



## timownage (1. November 2008)

Miamoto schrieb:


> Crack? Backpulver? aufkochen? oO da versteckt sich aber jemand in der nicht vorhandenen Anonymität des Netzes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich bin vom Crack schon lange runter und bin jetzt auf Asthmaspray. Und lass meine Mutter aus dem Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miamoto (1. November 2008)

Hab hier auch nochmal paar netten links zu dem Thema 

heise zu EA

Finanznachrichten zu EA

von nem Niedergang ist hier nix zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich klink mich ab hier aus, nette Behauptung oder wars ein Witz.


----------



## Dror71 (1. November 2008)

Der TE ist nichts anderes ein Troll. Hier werden sachen absichtlich in den FTD Artikel hinein interpretiert die dort absolut nicht stehen. Zudem wir hier mit irgendwelchen Abo und Verkaufszahlen jongliert für die es keinerlei 
Quellen oder Beweise gibt.

Das ganze hier ist ein weiterer doom & gloom post und nix anderes als hier zu provozieren.

Mit so einem Looser oder Provokateur zu Argumentieren lohnt sich nicht.

Mit grosser Wahrscheinlichkeit nix anderes als ein weiter WoW looser der auf dem Kreuzzug gegen WAR ist.

Muss schon ein erbärmliches leben sein wenn man in seiner Zeit sonst nix zu tun hat.


----------



## Cold Play (1. November 2008)

hi mal eine frageich bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher aber hat sich denn nicht EA auch mit Blizz zusammen getan? oder wars ein anderer?


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. November 2008)

Nein Activision ist mit Blizzard zusammen... EA steht ganz alleine da ^^


----------



## Cold Play (1. November 2008)

achso ok danke^^


----------



## clickrush (1. November 2008)

mythic hatte das ziel 500'000 acc zu betreiben. das haben sie schon geschaft, ja sogar überhohlt.

es wurde von einem unerwarteten ansturm gesprochen (vlt ist das auch nur werbung oder übertrieben)

die sache ist die, WAR ist bisher ein erfolg und es wird sich bis im frühling wohl abzeichenen ob es das auch bleiben wird.


----------



## Bugged (1. November 2008)

Der Markt ist für jemanden, der sich nicht ausgiebig damit beschäftigt hat, nicht zu überschauen. Halbwahrheiten aus irgendwelchen Berichten sollte keinerlei Aufmerksamkeit zukommen, denn Gerüchte können mehr Schaden anrichten als manch unternehmensinternes Problem. 

Deshalb haltet euch zurück!

EA ist ein internationals Unternehmen, damit ist der Börsenkurs von so vielen Faktoren, die deutlich schwerwiegender sind als ein Spiel, abhängig und nicht nur von einem Spiel, welches einen außergewöhnlich guten Start hingelegt hat.


----------



## Ascían (1. November 2008)

trippleass schrieb:


> Heute kamen über den Newsticker neue Meldungen von der Börse. Scheinbar ist EA, der Hersteller hinter Myth und WAR, in finanziellen Schwierigkeiten:
> 
> "Hiobsbotschaften kamen auch von Electronic Arts. Der Videospielehersteller litt unter schlechten Verkaufszahlen und fuhr im zweiten Quartal einen Verlust von 310 Mio. $ ein. Das Unternehmen schraubte seine Prognosen für das laufende Jahr für zurück und kündigte Entlassungen an. Die Aktie verlor daraufhin 18 %. "
> 
> ...



Diagnose: Troll ohne Ahnung.

Anzeichen: "[...]nur noch 2 Leute am Ende notdürftig die Bugs flicken." etc., typische Trollpost-Aussagen. Dazu Unwissenheit, denn das zweite Quartal beruft sich auf April -  Mai - Juni, da war WAR noch gar nicht draußen. Also nichts von wegen schlechter Verkaufszahlen etc., dazu kommt noch dass schon vor Wochen die 750.000 Accounts erstellt worden waren seit dem 17.9. 


/vote 4 close


----------



## Yoll (1. November 2008)

Was mich an diesem Forum wirklich stört sind die vielen Beleidigungen in Form von Looser, Troll ect pp
Jedes Mal wenn jemand Kritik übt finden sich solche unflätigen Menschen um diesen Kritiker wüst zu beschimpfen.

Und die meisten von denen die hier Pro-WAR eingestellt sind haben keine Ahnung was für eine Firma Mythic und vor allem GOA ist.
Jeder Daoc-Spieler wird bestätigen das GOA so ziemlich das allerletzte ist in Sachen Kundenservice.

Diese Firmen nur in Schutz zu nehmen weil euch das Spiel grade mal gefällt (wer wirklich gutes PvP sucht sollte mal Daoc spielen und nicht diesen billigen Abklatsch davon der sich WAR schimpft) zeigt nur wie engstirnig ihr seid.

Schaut euch mal die diversen DAOC-Foren an: Lest mal wie lange es gedauert hat bis Patches von US auf EU-Server gebraucht haben. Wie lange keine Chroniken gegangen sind, wie verarscht die Salisburyspieler wurden, wie Mythic dank Buffbots seine Einnahmen jahrelang nahezu verdoppelt hat.

Und nun stellt sich der CM hier hin und beschimpft seine Kunden. Arm sowas.
Aus diesen Gründen hoffe ich wirklich daß WAR den gleichen Weg gehen wird wie HGL und AoC.
Solche Firmen sollten kein Geld mehr verdienen für mangelhafte und ungenügende Software & Service.


----------



## Gomdom (1. November 2008)

also warhammer hat sich schon 1,2 mio verkauft was die produktionskosten wohl weit gehend abdeckt.....ebenfalls sind schon ÜBER 850.000 spieler an WAR am zocken, was die restlichen kosten wohl abdecken!

also sage ich:WAR ist nicht an dem verlust von EA schuld!


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. November 2008)

Er wird nur so "beschimpft", weil er offenkundig einfach nur verdammten Scheiß von sich gibt und krampfhaft versucht WAR ans Bein zu pissen...
Das ist keine Kritik was er da anprangert sondern Falschinformationen... falsche Interpretationen und Hirngespinnste...
Seine Glaubwürdigkeit war schon vorbei als er auch noch behauptete er würde ja WAR wünschen das es funktioniert aber noch im Zuge dessen sagt WAR sei der Untergang von EA... also entweder möchte er das EA untergeht oder er hat gemerkt was er für einen Mist von sich gibt und hat erfolglos versucht zurückzurudern...


----------



## Lari (1. November 2008)

Yoll, du bist immer für einen Lacher gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helrok (1. November 2008)

ach yoll erspar uns das doch einfach...

wo hat sterntaler hier irgend jemanden sichtbar beleidigt? also komm...

warum dauerte es so lange, bis patches von us nach eu gekommen sind? weil sie übersetzt werden mussten. ganz einfach. man kann auch nur etwas übersetzen, wenn man es bekommt, also kann in diesem punkt goa nur bedingt etwas dafür.

und willst du es einem börsenorientierten unternehmen übel nehmen, wenn man so viele accounts (auch wenn es buffbots sind) als möglich verkauft?! was meinst du, warum in wow so viel gegen goldseller getan wird (huuh wir haben 100.000 accounts gesperrt, also so circa, könnten auch paar weniger sein, ganz so viel geld wollen wir dann auch nicht verlieren).

nachdem du hier eh nur noch negatives findest, kann ich nur wiederholen, mach selber ein mmorpg - du scheinst genug gute ideen zu haben...

ach yoll, übrigens: wenn sich war so weiter entwickelt, wie es daoc tat, und die kollisionsabfrage mit dabei ist - dann ist das pvp richtig gut.


----------



## Rastas (1. November 2008)

trippleass schrieb:


> Heute kamen über den Newsticker neue Meldungen von der Börse. Scheinbar ist EA, der Hersteller hinter Myth und WAR, in finanziellen Schwierigkeiten:
> 
> "Hiobsbotschaften kamen auch von Electronic Arts. Der Videospielehersteller litt unter schlechten Verkaufszahlen und fuhr im zweiten Quartal einen Verlust von 310 Mio. $ ein. Das Unternehmen schraubte seine Prognosen für das laufende Jahr für zurück und kündigte Entlassungen an. Die Aktie verlor daraufhin 18 %. "
> 
> ...



NIEDER MIT DEM KOMERZ! yehaw... endlich lernt die Spielerwelt!


----------



## Kronis (1. November 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Was mich an diesem Forum wirklich stört sind die vielen Beleidigungen in Form von Looser, Troll ect pp
> Jedes Mal wenn jemand Kritik übt finden sich solche unflätigen Menschen um diesen Kritiker wüst zu beschimpfen.
> 
> Und die meisten von denen die hier Pro-WAR eingestellt sind haben keine Ahnung was für eine Firma Mythic und vor allem GOA ist.
> ...




Interessant jetzt erzähle ich dir mal was Blizzard für eine Firma ist.

Ich habe WoW seit dem ersten Tag gespielt und immer schön meine 13 € bezahlt.Kurz nach dem erscheinen von BC ( ich hatte gerade lvl 70 erreicht ) wurde während ich im Urlaub war im meiner Wohnung eingebrochen.Man hat mir meine PC,Fernseher und meine Computerspiele darunter auch WoW geklaut.Jetzt war es natürlich nicht schlau meine Zugangsdaten in der Spielehülle aufzubewaren aber nunja passiert ist passiert.Bis ich mich nun also wieder einloggen konnte und wieder alle Daten hatte war mein Char Nackt das ganze Gold war weg usw.In mehreren Emails schrieb ich Blizzard was passiert war in der Hoffnung ich bekomme zumindest einen Teil meiner Ausrüstung wieder.Das einzige was ich bekommen habe war eine Verwarnung weil ich gegen die Nutzungsbestimmungen verstoßen habe.Ja klar Blizzard ich habe die Leute darum gebeten bei mir Einzubrechen.

Desweiteren kenne ich keine Firma die Geldgeiler ist als Blizzard oder was denkt ihr warum zb der Transfer von PvE auf PvP doch erlaubt wurde.Blizzard verkauft WoW Klingeltöne und auch sonst eine ganze Menge Müll an die Spieler.Und jeder wirklich glaubt Blizzard verdient nichts an dem Goldhandel der glaubgt auch das der Klapperstorch die Kinder bringt.

Ich habe genug von Blizzard es lebe GoA es lebe Mythic es lebe EA es lebe Warhammer Waaarghhhhh


----------



## Kronis (1. November 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Was mich an diesem Forum wirklich stört sind die vielen Beleidigungen in Form von Looser, Troll ect pp
> Jedes Mal wenn jemand Kritik übt finden sich solche unflätigen Menschen um diesen Kritiker wüst zu beschimpfen.
> 
> Und die meisten von denen die hier Pro-WAR eingestellt sind haben keine Ahnung was für eine Firma Mythic und vor allem GOA ist.
> ...




Interessant jetzt erzähle ich dir mal was Blizzard für eine Firma ist.

Ich habe WoW seit dem ersten Tag gespielt und immer schön meine 13 € bezahlt.Kurz nach dem erscheinen von BC ( ich hatte gerade lvl 70 erreicht ) wurde während ich im Urlaub war im meiner Wohnung eingebrochen.Man hat mir meine PC,Fernseher und meine Computerspiele darunter auch WoW geklaut.Jetzt war es natürlich nicht schlau meine Zugangsdaten in der Spielehülle aufzubewaren aber nunja passiert ist passiert.Bis ich mich nun also wieder einloggen konnte und wieder alle Daten hatte war mein Char Nackt das ganze Gold war weg usw.In mehreren Emails schrieb ich Blizzard was passiert war in der Hoffnung ich bekomme zumindest einen Teil meiner Ausrüstung wieder.Das einzige was ich bekommen habe war eine Verwarnung weil ich gegen die Nutzungsbestimmungen verstoßen habe.Ja klar Blizzard ich habe die Leute darum gebeten bei mir Einzubrechen.

Desweiteren kenne ich keine Firma die Geldgeiler ist als Blizzard oder was denkt ihr warum zb der Transfer von PvE auf PvP doch erlaubt wurde.Blizzard verkauft WoW Klingeltöne und auch sonst eine ganze Menge Müll an die Spieler.Und jeder wirklich glaubt Blizzard verdient nichts an dem Goldhandel der glaubgt auch das der Klapperstorch die Kinder bringt.

Ich habe genug von Blizzard es lebe GoA es lebe Mythic es lebe EA es lebe Warhammer Waaarghhhhh


----------



## alurin (1. November 2008)

ihr wiss auch alle das zur zeit die ganze borse scheiße ist


----------



## simoni (1. November 2008)

Schon mal was von Finanzkrise gehört?


----------



## abszu (1. November 2008)

alurin schrieb:


> ihr wiss auch alle das zur zeit die ganze borse scheiße ist



Mit der Börse wird das nichts zu tun haben, was mit EA passiert, aber auch nicht mit WAR. Bin nun selber wirklich kein Fan von WAR oder gar EA (um Himmelswillen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), aber Fakt ist, daß der Zukauf von Mythic EA den ersten halbwegs innovativen Titel seit langem bescherte, und die Verkaufszahlen von WAR PLUS die monatlichen Abogebühren sind ne nette Einnahmequelle, selbst bei "nur" 400.000 oder so zahlenden Spielern.

EA hat sich eher in die Scheisse geritten mit ihrer Fortsetzeritis... die Verkaufszahlen vieler dieser Titel stagnieren, hinzu kommen Titel, die noch in Entwicklung sind, aber bereits ne Menge Cash gekostet haben. 

Letztendlich ists aber egal - selbst wenn das Unwahrscheinliche eintritt und EA pleite geht, wird eine Cashcow in Form eines gut laufenden MMORPGs davon nicht in den Untergang gezogen, sondern höchstens von jemandem anderen aufgekauft. 

Also, don't panic, meine lieben WAR-Jünger!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hinterhältiger (1. November 2008)

deprimierend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorad (1. November 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Diagnose: Troll ohne Ahnung.
> 
> Anzeichen: "[...]nur noch 2 Leute am Ende notdürftig die Bugs flicken." etc., typische Trollpost-Aussagen. Dazu Unwissenheit, denn das zweite Quartal beruft sich auf April -  Mai - Juni, da war WAR noch gar nicht draußen. Also nichts von wegen schlechter Verkaufszahlen etc., dazu kommt noch dass schon vor Wochen die 750.000 Accounts erstellt worden waren seit dem 17.9.
> 
> ...



*/Sign * 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rickrolled (1. November 2008)

Noch immer nicht zu?
dreht sich doch eh nur noch im Kreis... würde doch alles gesagt und der CM Sterntaler hat die Glaskugel-Zukunftprognosen mit Fakten aus dem letzten EA quartalsbericht widerlegt. Weshalb er jetzt von Yoll nachgesagt bekommt: er beschimpft seine Kunden hier oO??? 

naja gebe ich hier nochmal mein Senf zum Thema Blizzard und WehohWeh ab... wenn der thread schon so schön oben gehalten wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kronis schrieb:


> Ich habe genug von Blizzard es lebe GoA es lebe Mythic es lebe EA es lebe Warhammer Waaarghhhhh


So ist es!

Seid doch froh das es WAR gibt, schaut was für gute Änderungen eurer WehohWeh seit Warhammer open Beta erfahren hat.

Spontan fällt mir ein:
-PvE > PvP Serverwechsel
-von überall für BG`s anmelden
-Achievement und Titel light*g
-dürch PvP und BG´s leveln
-Hauptstadt Bossraids die Sinn machen, wenn man Mountsammler ist

usw... seid doch mal bischen dankbar dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wer weiss was noch gutes kommt, jetzt wo Blizzard endlich mit den Arsch hochbekommen muss. 
Gut, Wrath of the Leech King müsst ihr euch jetzt erstmal geben. Naxxaramas war damals im hardcore 40er Mode ganz spassig. viel spass, denen die es noch nicht kennen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Eine gruselige Hexennacht wünscht euch der Goblin Stump`n 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Waaagh!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigBamDaddy (1. November 2008)

Natürlich hat WAR etwas mit den schlechten Zahlen zu tun. Die Entwicklungskosten sind sicher nicht von 1Mio. Exemplare (oder wieviel auch immer) eingespielt worden. Das dauert eine gewisse Zeit bis die Summe reingespielt wird und dann Gewinne eingefahren werden.
Dass WAR hier ein Buh-Mann ist, ist natürlich Unsinn.

EA hat in den letzten Jahren viele Entwickler aufgekauft. Dass sich diese Käufe nicht kurzfristig, sondern erst langfristig positiv auswirken dürfte klar sein.
Das Problem ist hier eher, dass EA zuviel gekauft hat und dann viele Entwickler zur Veröffentlichung eines nicht so guten Spiels gedrängt hat.
Am Anfang schien diese Strategie aufzugehen, doch mitlerweile sieht das anders aus. Die Serien verkaufen sich sicher nicht so gut wie möglich, weil oftmals die Qualität auf der Strecke bleibt. Hier haut man teilweise mittelschwere Flops raus, welche sich immernoch halbwegs vernünftig Verkaufen, aber sicher nicht so gut, als dass große Gewinne eingefahren werden. 

Genau hier liegt das Problem. Man kauft, kauft, kauft und will in kurzer Zeit die Kaufsumme reinspielen. Das klappt dann in den ersten 1, 2 Jahren wunderbar, doch dann muss man langsam Nachdenken wie sich die jeweilige Marke weiterentwickeln kann. Bei den Sportserien oder der Need for Speed Reihe findet diese Evolution _nicht_ statt und das rächt sich eben auch.

Und wenn man schon beim Thema Blizzard ist. Blizzard kann man natürlich nur bedingt Vergleichen, weil es ein Entwickler und kein Großer Publisher ist. Aber wirtschaftlich gesehen hat Blizzard alles richtig gemacht. Man konzentriert sich auf wenige, dafür starke Spielserien, welche zwar eine lange Entwicklungszeit benötigen, dafür aber mit hervorragenden Verkaufszahlen glänzen können. 
Nun hat man hier die gut positionierten Marken und hat mit WoW genau richtig gehandelt, Blizzard steht für Qualität, die Warcraft Reihe steht für Qualität, WoW kam dementsprechend gut an und hat unglaubliche Gewinne eingefahren, welche jetzt wiederrum in die Spiele investiert werden.

Blizzard lebt von ihrem Ruf und kann es sich auch nicht leisten Flops zu veröffentlichen, EA hat dies eben schon getan und es hat sich ja gezeigt, dass die Wahrnehmung der Kunden sehr wichtig ist. Heutzutage geht jeder Kunde kritisch an ein EA-Sport-Spiel ran. Ist es wirklich gut? Welche Neuerungen gibt es? Lohnt sich der Wechsel vom Vorgänger? Wie gut ist die Konkurrenz? ... Eben das frag man sich bei Blizzard nicht und man hat schon allein durch die Ankündigung Millionen von sicheren Käufern. 

EA täte gut daran sich auf weniger, dafür starke Serien zu konzentrieren. WAR ist sicherlich ein Projekt, welches von EA gefördert werden sollte und so ein Nachfolge-Titel von Mythic in 5, 6 Jahren auch "sichere" Käufer anzieht. Ausschlachten und in 2 Jahren fallen lassen wär hier natürlich der falsche Weg, aber bei EA weiß man ja nie.


----------



## Pelorusjack (1. November 2008)

Muss ein jeder Thread schlussendlich zu einer WAR-WOW Bekennungsarena mutieren? 

Muss man Leute ernst nehmen, die von Wirtschaft genauso wenig Ahnung haben wie von MMO-Verkaufszahlen, MMO-Produktion und Rentabilität? 

Es ist traurig, dass sogar Offizielle hier posten, und dabei so wahrgenommen werden wie wenn Bush an einer Antikriegsdemo reden würde. Über ein Spiel diskutieren ist eines, aber völlig aus der Luft gegriffene Gerüchte verbreiten etwas anderes. Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie es hinter den Kulissen mit dem rein finanziellen Aspekt einer Firma aussieht, welche ihr Geld mit MMOS verdient. Und wahrscheinlich ist das bei keinem einzigen Forenuser der Fall. Es ist also total müssig sich über ein Thema auszulassen, das so geheim bleibt wie ein Schweizer Nummernkonto.   

Spielt doch beides, WoW und War und seid froh, dass man überhaupt die Wahl hat zwischen so gut gemachten und coolen Spielen. Zu Amiganer Zeiten war man noch dankbar für "Populous" (auch von EA), heute wird fast mehr gemosert als gespielt.


----------



## Lurka (1. November 2008)

trippleass schrieb:


> Also ich habe auch schon Blizzard kritisiert und Funcom auch.
> Das hat den Grund, weil alle diese Firmen zu sehr auf ihren Geldbeutel und weniger auf die community schauen.
> Ich werde auch weiterhin kritische Anmerkungen zu Firmenpolitik verschiendener Spielehersteller machen, wenn man den Eindruck gewinnt, dass dort Dinge nur noch aus Geld/Profitgründen getan werden.
> 
> Ich flame - im Gegensatz zu dir - gegen kein Spiel, keine Spieler, aber Kritik muss sein, damit die Spiele (MMOS) wieder bessere Qualität erreichen. Z.Z. spiele ich nur Non-Commercial MMOS und früher habe ich am meisten DAOC von Myth gespielt.



Im Ernst, ich hab bisher nix in den Thread geschrieben, ganz einfach weils purer Unsinn ist! Und das mein ich Wörtlich! Und ich werd auch weiterhin nix dazu schreiben ob WAR angeblich Schuld am "Niedergang" von EA sein soll. 
Aber...
Wenn ich mir den Post so durchlese frag ich mich ob Du grade in grünen Strumpfhosen vor Deinem PC rumhockst, my dear Robin Hood!
Was denkst Du erreichst Du mit dem Unsinn welchen Du hier verzapfst? Das EA/Mythic/Haumichtot ihre Firmenpolitik ändern? 
Deine Nerverei ist denen noch nicht mal eine Erwähnung !Deiner! Probleme beim Abendessen wert! Denkst Du die fangen an über die Ausrichtung ihrer Firmenpolitik nachzudenken weil irgendjemand das Bedürfniss hat ständig rumzumeckern? Mit nichten! Wirklich, sowas nervt ohne Ende. Wenn es wenigstens noch fundierte Argumente oder irgendwas gäbe das Du vorzeigen könntest...Nein...Da wird was völlig falsch aufgeschnappt und dann wird die Fliege so weit aufgeblasen bis ein Elefant draus wurde.
Deine "Kristischen Anmerkungen" sind nix weiter als haltloser Quatsch, Lügen die Du benutzt um jemandem der doof genug ist drauf reinzufallen das Spiel mardig zu reden.
Wenn die User nicht mehr zufrieden sind mit einem Spiel/mit der Firma dann sind sie selbst so schlau und kündigen ihren Account, dazu brauch man keinen Forentroll.

Wenn Du Charakter hättest und ein bisschen Stolz würdest Du zugeben das Du den Bericht falsch verstanden hast anstatt weiterhin Blödsinn zu vertreiben.
Aber sowas brauch man von einem Gnom mit drei Ärschen wahrscheinlich nicht zu verlangen... Arm.

Btw bist Du mit Deiner Revolutionsstimmung ein paar Jährchen zu spät dran!


----------



## Teal (1. November 2008)

Ich weiss nicht recht... Sehe das Problem bei EA eher in den jährlich wiederkehrenden Sportsimulationen, welche außer aktuallisierten Teamdaten und Co. wenig Neuerungen von Version zu Version bringen. Da gerade aber solche Spiele eben auch sehr Massentauglich sind (siehe Verkaufszahlen von Spielen wie der "Need For Speed"-Reihe), werden diese wohl auch mehr raubkopiert als andere Titel. Einem MMO die Schuld für etwas so langfristiges zu geben - was noch nicht mal ein viertel Jahr draußen ist - halte ich da schon für sehr überzogen...


----------



## Immondys (1. November 2008)

An der Böres spielen sie halt WoW, da wird EA gedrückt.

http://www.buffed.de/page/1759/user-news/?...nid=2100#995176


----------



## Spyme (1. November 2008)

Lieber Threadersteller, Du spekulierst hier 9(!) Seiten lang über eine Firma, dessen Namen Du nichtmal schreiben kannst.
Du bist unglaubwürdig wie ein Schornsteinfeger, welcher versucht, die Zukunftsaussichten von Coca-Cola zu analysieren.

zu Dir Xaxoon:


Das ist in der Tat eine sehr lapidare Liste. Das Entwicklerteam bräuchte 2 Wochen bzw. 1 Patch um diese Lapalien zu fixen.
Die Behauptung über Kinderkrankheiten trifft daher in der Tat zu.

Generell noch was zu einigen von Dir genannten Punkten:
Die Items haben in der Tat nicht immer die passenden Stats. Das einige Items dynamisch generiert werden, solltest Du allerding mal in Betracht ziehen.
Das ist in WAR nichts anderes als in WoW, HDRO oder DAoC.

Einziger Kritikpunkt, und vor allem auch mit enormer Wichtung, bleibt die Performance im RvR. Mir erschliesst es sich nicht
richtig, wie man nach 5 Jahren DAoC Erfahrung in dessen Kinderschuhen steckt. Liegt es an einer neuen Version von Gamebryo?
Oder waren sich nur einige Coder zu fein, nochmal teile bestehenden Codes zu benutzen? In jedem Fall ist DAoC in einem technisch
exellentem Zustand was Massenschlachten und Grafik / Anforderungen betrifft.

Selbstverstädnlich müssen Kritiken gegenüber "erfahrenden" Studios immer etwas schärfer sein, denn hier kann man auf
Zahlen, Fakten und Erfahrung aus einem vorangegangenem Titel zurückgreifen


Der Rest unserer Marktanalysten, Spekulanten und Finanzexperten sollte sich doch in den Kommentaren der FT oder einschlägigen Börsianerforen auslassen.
Hier interessiert das eigentlich nicht so wirklich. Hier wird gezockt und über den bösen Choosen geflamed, der einem beim letzten Stage 3 PQ weggefetzt hat.


----------



## Leonric (1. November 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Was mich an diesem Forum wirklich stört sind die vielen Beleidigungen in Form von Looser, Troll ect pp
> Jedes Mal wenn jemand Kritik übt finden sich solche unflätigen Menschen um diesen Kritiker wüst zu beschimpfen.
> 
> Und die meisten von denen die hier Pro-WAR eingestellt sind haben keine Ahnung was für eine Firma Mythic und vor allem GOA ist.
> ...




Geh mal ein wenig an die Sonne würde dir wahrscheinlich gut tun.
Man liest deinen Frust raus den du mit dem Spiel Warhammer erfahren hast....Bloß 
Jeder normale Mensch Löscht es und Vergisst es.
du aber bist eine Sorte von Mensch die nicht los lassen können und jeden den eigenen Frust spüren lassen müssen.
Aber keine Angst es wird Leute geben die das spiel mögen und ein Kack auf deine verbohrte Meinung  geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MacJunkie79 (1. November 2008)

EA ist nicht der Hersteller hinter Mythic - Mythic ist Teil von EA. Wohl gemerkt ist EA einer der letzten Hersteller, die ihre Produkte auch selbst vermarkten. EA wird aber sicher nicht wegen einem einzigen Spiel pleite machen. Solche Konzerne sind wie die Hydra.


----------



## Immondys (1. November 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Was mich an diesem Forum wirklich stört sind die vielen Beleidigungen in Form von Looser, Troll ect pp
> Jedes Mal wenn jemand Kritik übt finden sich solche unflätigen Menschen um diesen Kritiker wüst zu beschimpfen.
> 
> Diese Firmen nur in Schutz zu nehmen weil euch das Spiel grade mal gefällt (wer wirklich gutes PvP sucht sollte mal Daoc spielen und nicht diesen billigen Abklatsch davon der sich WAR schimpft) zeigt nur wie engstirnig ihr seid.




Also weil Leuten das Spiel gefällt sind sie engstirnig? Und damit schließt du dich den Aussagen deines ersten Satzes inhaltlich an. Ich selbst habe im Urlaub beschlossen, mit MMO´s ganz schluss zu machen. Man hat als arbeitender Mensch wieder mehr Zeit, ist nicht mehr am leveln und hat mit UT wieder seinen Spass. Wenn ich mir so Aussagen wie deine ansehe, dann gruselt es mich wirklich, mit was für Leuten man versehentlich zusammenspielen könnte, und damit mache ich jetzt wirklich mal Schluss. Warum ich hier noch schreibe? Es amüsiert mich einfach ein wenig. Und Yoll, wirf das Spiel einfach mal in die Ecke und such dir was anderes - leben geht weiter.


----------



## Gizzlik (1. November 2008)

ich würde mal die motivation wissen, warum es typen gibt (z.b.: dreifacharschgnom), 
die auf biegen und brechen WAR schlecht reden wollen.

habt ihr zu wenig aufmerksamkeit bekommen oder was ist bei euch falsch gelaufen?

oh ja stimmt... man muss ja tolerant sein und anderen meinungen tolerieren....

also bitte... spielt das spiel nicht, und postet euren mist nicht


mfg


----------



## xaxoon (1. November 2008)

closed


----------



## clickrush (1. November 2008)

MacJunkie79 schrieb:


> EA ist nicht der Hersteller hinter Mythic - Mythic ist Teil von EA. Wohl gemerkt ist EA einer der letzten Hersteller, die ihre Produkte auch selbst vermarkten. EA wird aber sicher nicht wegen einem einzigen Spiel pleite machen. Solche Konzerne sind wie die Hydra.



diese metapher bringt es auf den punkt. EA hat probleme mit einigen projekten, die zu wenig geld reinbringen. WAR gehört bisweilen nicht dazu, weil sie ihr kurzfristiges ziel (über 500k spieler) schon erreicht haben...


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. November 2008)

xaxoon schrieb:


> closed



Wenn dann würd ichs melden... und wenn überhaupt "Close" drunter schreiben... immerhin besitzt du nicht die Rechte hier um es zu schließen (closed = einfache vergangenheit) und bevor wer hier mit Hans, Rechtschreibnazi etc. ankommt... *auf den Titel deut* Ich darf das... Englisch wird sogar eines meiner Fächer sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und warum bitte willst du's schließen? Kommst du nicht damit klar das dir der Wind den du gesäht hast entgegenschlägt?


----------



## FirstGuardian (1. November 2008)

ach ist das erheiternd zu lesen was in den ganzen Börsenberichten steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am Ende der Geschäftsperiode werden die Toten gezählt - und was zwischen drin passiert...naja im falle EA eher interessant, wenn man mit den Papieren spekulieren will. Die Verluste können bei EA viele Gründe haben - nen einmaliger Verlust bedeutet, wenn man nicht gerade diese Aktien besitzt, nicht wirklich was - das können abschreibungstechnische Gründe sein, Investitions-Gründe und und und.

Wartet mal die Zahlen des 3. Quartals ab und denn reden wir nochmal über die Sache - denke dann spricht keiner mehr über das 2. Quartal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw: der Rückschluss WAR hätte damit was zu tun ist totaler Müll, aber des haben ja vor mir schon einige belegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kildran (1. November 2008)

ich hoffe das ist nur vorübergehend und liegt an der finanzkrise ,denn ich finde WAR ist ein gutes game und es hat nicht verdient ein ende wie hellgate london zu haben 

das game ist vom spielprinzip her gut , hat auch spaß gemacht allerdings nervten die kinderkrankheiten wie lags usw ziehmlich (schätze ich bin zu verwöhnt was das angeht) hab mir extra nen neuen rechner für WAR gekauft um die maximale grafik und bestmögliche performance zu haben aber naja das is ja leider noch net da 

werde es auf jeden fall wieder anfangen wenn der erste große kontentpatch draussen ist also etwa im dezember vor allem weil ich einen ritter des sonnenordens spielen will aber bis dahin spiele ich weiter WoW 

ich hoffe sehr dass das game erfolgreich wird und so ,denn ich denke die entwickler haben verdammt viel arbeit in das projekt gesteckt und das sollte belohnt werden


----------

